# ***MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC & HOP 2012***



## .TERRY.




----------



## djmikethecholodj




----------



## DIPN714

BRING IT ON


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## homie

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


----------



## .TERRY.

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm in...





DIPN714 said:


> BRING IT ON





1SEXY80 said:


> :thumbsup:





RdnLow63 said:


>





homie said:


> :thumbsup:





LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE


:h5:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm in...


 :rofl: IM SURE U ARE,, R U GONNA BRING SUM HOME MADE "COOKIES?" LOL!! :drama:


----------



## chicanito

LATIN WORLD C.C. will be there again, can't wait for new years day.


----------



## lrocky2003

:biggrin:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

STREETSTYLE IS THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## MR NOPAL

L.A. Cartel are there like every new year


----------



## jorge63

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

This year we are having a fenced hop area, and rules are going to be simple , SO DON'T CRY ABOUT HOPPING AGAINST YOUR OPPONENT! AND WE WILL BE CHECKING TRUNKS! NO CHEATING


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE....EVERYONE YEARS IS BIGGER AND BETTER


----------



## OG 61

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23

:thumbsup:always


----------



## mister x

sickside gonna be there


----------



## big_JR

WESTBOUND WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE....


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

Ttt for the new year picnic


----------



## leomajestics

ttt


----------



## SouthSideCustoms

Southside TJ car club will be there


----------



## impala1503

EPICS ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## strictly ricc

.TERRY. said:


> The location will be announced soon!


Strictly Ridin N Tha house!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## bigdogg323

So where is it gonna be @?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

JUST DIPPIN C.C FRESNO CA . WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!


----------



## peter cruz

*TECHNIQUES CC WILL BE OUT ON THE 1ST OF THE YEAR IN SUPPORT OF OUR BROTHERS FROM MAJESTICS CC SO IF YOU BROTHERS CAN PLEASE HAVE IT AGAIN AT "SANTA FE DAM" IN "THE CITY OF IRWINDALE" BECAUSE A LOT OF PEOPLE THINK THAT HAS BEEN YOUR BEST LOCATION SO FAR FOR YOUR NEW YEARS DAY GET TOGETHER! WE WILL SEE OUR MEJESTICS BROTHERS ON 1-1-2012 BRIGHT AND EARLY THAT MORNING.*


----------



## .TERRY.

bigdogg323 said:


> So where is it gonna be @?






peter cruz said:


> *TECHNIQUES CC WILL BE OUT ON THE 1ST OF THE YEAR IN SUPPORT OF OUR BROTHERS FROM MAJESTICS CC SO IF YOU BROTHERS CAN PLEASE HAVE IT AGAIN AT "SANTA FE DAM" IN "THE CITY OF IRWINDALE" BECAUSE A LOT OF PEOPLE THINK THAT HAS BEEN YOUR BEST LOCATION SO FAR FOR YOUR NEW YEARS DAY GET TOGETHER! WE WILL SEE OUR MAJESTICS BROTHERS ON 1-1-2012 BRIGHT AND EARLY THAT MORNING.*


The location will be posted pretty soon. This years picnic is going to be good!


----------



## DIPN714

so da hop gona b on the same day and place aS DA picnic right;;twin;;;;get ready beach city looking for the big m
:drama:


----------



## .TERRY.

DIPN714 said:


> so da hop gona b on the same day and place aS DA picnic right;;twin;;;;get ready beach city looking for the big m
> :drama:


Same place!


----------



## DIPN714

yeaaaaaaa


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

*LOW LIFES SAN FERNANDO WILL BE THERE U CANT MISS THIS SHOW *


----------



## djmikethecholodj

It's going down baby.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

WHO COMING FROM YOUR CLUB 1ST


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

MAKE SURE U START WITH YOUR OWN CLUB


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Big nene 1 said:


> This year we are having a fenced hop area, and rules are going to be simple , SO DON'T CRY ABOUT HOPPING AGAINST YOUR OPPONENT! AND WE WILL BE CHECKING TRUNKS! NO CHEATING


Hope it will be a good one , But Imma pass this year Playas . I doing Vegas styles for the first


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS

*Will be in tha House!*


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## Wicked95

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## Bear

*Solo Ridn Frum Tha AV :h5:*


----------



## visionquest23

EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS WILL B THERE


----------



## Gabino Barrera

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

Thee Artistics will be in there again uffin:


----------



## 85 cc

went two years ago and man ive been needing a day where you could take 500 pics and not take a pic of the same ride! thats whats up! BIG UPS TO THE MAJESTICS FOR PUTTING ON THE BEST LOWRIDER EVENT OF THE YEAR HANDS DOWN!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

_*STREETSTYLE L.A. WILL BE THERE....TTMFT 4 THE MAJESTICS ......*_


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

BIG M ALWAY DOING IT BIG ON NEW YEARS DAY........... DONT MISS OUT :worship::worship:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## .TERRY.

Andy Low Lifes CC said:


> BIG MALWAY DOING IT BIG ON NEW YEARS DAY........... DONT MISS OUT :worship::worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

TTT for the biggest picnic ever


----------



## 805Alfy

NEWCROWD CC WILL BE THERE:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

BACKBUMMPER JUAN THAT WHO AND THE ALL STARS SO GET MY MONEY READY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

HEARD THAT LAST YEAR


----------



## DIPN714

:guns:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Wassup ese.......


----------



## Stilo-G

TTT wuts the location :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

Count us in.. Stylistics Los Angeles...


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## himbone

rules?


----------



## 6show4

Any word on the location??


----------



## six 2

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

himbone said:


> rules?


behave, that's it.


----------



## EL VAGO 84

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## visionquest23

:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife

6show4 said:


> Any word on the location??


x2


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## bigdogg323

6show4 said:


> Any word on the location??


X3!!! :dunno:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

STREETSTYLE L,A WILL BE THERE FOE SHOW


----------



## Mr Solorio

6show4 said:


> Any word on the location??


----------



## eric0425

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Count us in.. Stylistics Los Angeles...



Right along with Stylistics IE.......:thumbsup:


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE




----------



## VEINStheONE

*HIGHCLASS CC LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 THE TOP FOR THE BEST WAY 2 START OF THE YEAR THE BIG M PICNIC ...:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

Location will be announced early next week! Message me if you are interested in being a vendor at the show.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


.TERRY. said:


> Location will be announced early next week! Message me if you are interested in being a vendor at the show.


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## Terco

STYLISTICS SOUTH LA WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## LONNDOGG

The b"I"g will be in there fasho!


----------



## Bear

:werd:


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## six 2

TTMFT NICCA


----------



## Valleyriders818

Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking lot where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…it’s on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters and right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the L.A homies coming down..this is where most off us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small and fatburger is tripping. If you need to map quest here is the address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA...Pics of the location will be posted up today 

All Ryders are welcome…But let’s make sure to leave the “ATTITUTE” and “ANGER PROBLEMS” at home. We are trying to have a good time among all ryders. Let’s make sure to clean up after ourselves and keep this spot clean for future cruise meets and hopps….See all you “HOMIEZ” out there!

Saturday Nov 26, 2011......7PM-?


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## 68caprice

HEY I BEEN WANTING TO GO TO DIS CRUISE IS IT WORTH IT N SAFE?IM DRIVING 15 HRS.


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

Valleyriders818 said:


> Check it out there is a low pro spot in North Hollywood with a huge parking lot where you can hop and drop trailers which nobody trips…it’s on victory bl and Bellingham ave right next to the regency theaters and right off the 170 fwy which is closer to the L.A homies coming down..this is where most off us are going to post up because tacos mexico is to small and fatburger is tripping. If you need to map quest here is the address 6355 Bellingham Ave, North Hollywood, CA...Pics of the location will be posted up today
> 
> All Ryders are welcome…But let’s make sure to leave the “ATTITUTE” and “ANGER PROBLEMS” at home. We are trying to have a good time among all ryders. Let’s make sure to clean up after ourselves and keep this spot clean for future cruise meets and hopps….See all you “HOMIEZ” out there!
> 
> Saturday Nov 26, 2011......7PM-?
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG]397882[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]397883[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]397884[/ATTACH][/SIZE][/QUOTE]
> THIS IS TOO SMALL FOR THE "M" HOMIE. 3,500 CARS PLUS AT OUR PICNIC HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

.TERRY. said:


> Location will be announced early next week! Message me if you are interested in being a vendor at the show.


Blvd Kings will try and make it da Bay area and O.C chapter


----------



## GOODTIMESFROG

68caprice said:


> HEY I BEEN WANTING TO GO TO DIS CRUISE IS IT WORTH IT N SAFE?IM DRIVING 15 HRS.


Don't miss this event!!


----------



## 68caprice

GOODTIMESFROG said:


> Don't miss this event!!


I ll b there.


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## streetplayer

Frog u takin ur car


----------



## six 2

TTT FOR THE BADEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR.


----------



## Stilo-G

location? TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT. NICCA :biggrin:


----------



## Terco

six 2 said:


> TTT FOR THE BADEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR.


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ttt :wave:


----------



## pimp slap

There a loc. Yet


----------



## six 2

TTMFT. PEOPLE TRY AND DUPLICATE WHAT THE "M" PUT DOWN ON THE FIRST. BUT NOBODY CAN START THE YEAR OFF LIKE A "M" PICNIC AND CAR SHOW. YOU GOTS TO BE THERE. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

six 2 said:


> TTMFT. PEOPLE TRY AND DUPLICATE WHAT THE "M" PUT DOWN ON THE FIRST. BUT NOBODY CAN START THE YEAR OFF LIKE A "M" PICNIC AND CAR SHOW. YOU GOTS TO BE THERE. :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

six 2 said:


> TTT FOR THE BADEST PICNIC OF THE YEAR.


:drama:


----------



## A&W

Just have it at Angel Stadium :x:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Hard to make plans for this when no location has been posted. Any updates?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

BIGTITO64 said:


> Blvd Kings will try and make it da Bay area and O.C chapter


WHATS GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU OUT HERE IF YOU NEED ANYTHING HIT ME UP ....


----------



## BIGTITO64

Ok , thanks I appreciate that , I'm pretty sure gonna get da day off 
I need to be there I heard this is da spot


----------



## six 2

BIGTITO64 said:


> Ok , thanks I appreciate that , I'm pretty sure gonna get da day off
> I need to be there I heard this is da spot


YEP. PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO DUPLICATE THE "M" PICNIC BUT THEY CAN'T. PEOPLE KNOW WHERE THE REAL PICNIC IS JUMPING OFF. TTT. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:ninja:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

six 2 said:


> YEP. PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO DUPLICATE THE "M" PICNIC BUT THEY CAN'T. *PEOPLE KNOW WHERE THE REAL PICNIC IS JUMPING OFF*. TTT. :thumbsup:


And where is that exactly? :dunno:


----------



## six 2

~Purple Haze~ said:


> And where is that exactly? :dunno:


WILL BE ANOUNCED SOON HOMIE. STAY TOONED. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## fesboogie

BUMP


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

six 2 said:


> WILL BE ANOUNCED SOON HOMIE. STAY TOONED. :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

BIGTITO64 said:


> Ok , thanks I appreciate that , I'm pretty sure gonna get da day off
> I need to be there I heard this is da spot


Best Lowrider experience of the Year! I've been telling you for 5 years. Come thru!


----------



## DIPN714

:wow:


----------



## six 2

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Best Lowrider experience of the Year! I've been telling you for 5 years. Come thru!


TRUE THAT HOMIE. OTHER ARE TRYING TO DUPLICATE WHAT THE "M" PUT DOWN ON THE FIRST BUT NOBODY CAN COME CLOSE.


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G

location?


----------



## [email protected]

Stilo-G said:


> location?


 x2


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

lowlifehydraulics said:


> Best Lowrider experience of the Year! I've been telling you for 5 years. Come thru!


Well we just talked we heading out there , thanks for da invite so we can kick it with u guys


----------



## MELLOMAN

*ANY WORD ON WHERE ITS GOING TO BE...*


----------



## visionquest23

i heard it might be in long beach vets


----------



## six 2

visionquest23 said:


> i heard it might be in long beach vets


:thumbsdown:


----------



## vamps

SO WHERES IT GONNA BE AT?


----------



## DIPN714

stay posted;;;;


----------



## TWSTDFRO

ULTIMATE RIDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## six 2

TERRY WILL BE ANOUNCING SOON. IT'S GOING DOWN. :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

At the dam in Irwindale i hope. :cheesy:


----------



## IMPALA863

DIPN714 said:


> *BRING IT ON*


BIG AL, [president] "DIP'N 714 CAR CLUB" IT IS WHAT IT IS;; WIN SOME LOSE SOME ;BE ABLE TO TAKE A LOSS..REAL RIDAZ CAN;;;;;;;;;;;;JUST
HOP WHAT U GOT;;;DONT CRY,,,,,*WEIGHT OR NO WEIGHT,DONT HATE*,,AND WHEN U LOOSE....JUST TAKE IT LIKE A MAN​


Big nene 1 said:


> This year we are having a fenced hop area, and rules are going to be simple , SO DON'T CRY ABOUT HOPPING AGAINST YOUR OPPONENT! *AND WE WILL BE CHECKING TRUNKS! NO CHEATING*


:shocked:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## bigdogg323

MELLOMAN said:


> *ANY WORD ON WHERE ITS GOING TO BE...*


!!!!!
X2!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bear

*X3*


bigdogg323 said:


> !!!!!
> X2!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## pimp slap

Hope they give the date soon gotta set up hotels


----------



## redrum702

CANT WAIT REAL NICE EVENT


----------



## .TERRY.

Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


----------



## RdnLow63

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


:thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


----------



## supercoolguy

Got an address to map it? And what times it start?


----------



## eric0425

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


WHAT UP TERRY... TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619

the hop gonna be at the dam also?


----------



## jessdogg




----------



## six 2

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


OH SHIT. IT'S GOING DOWN. 3000 CARS PLUS LAST YEAR. OTHERS TRY TO DUPLICATE BUT CAN'T COME CLOSE TO THE "M" PICNIC. IT'S THE OFFICIAL WAY TO START THE YEAR OFF RIGHT. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

BIGJOE619 said:


> the hop gonna be at the dam also?


PLEASE ;;PLEASE ; NOT IN DA DIRT;;;;;;BG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714

supercoolguy said:


> Got an address to map it? And what times it start?


605 & DA 210 FRW


----------



## bigdogg323

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G

Hell yea the damm is a bad ass spot TTT its going down!!


----------



## BigLos

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


* BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR. IVE GONE THERE FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS STRAIGHT. NO OTHER SHOW OR PICNIC CAN FUCK WITH THIS ONE.* :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

BigLos said:


> * BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR. IVE GONE THERE FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS STRAIGHT. NO OTHER SHOW OR PICNIC CAN FUCK WITH THIS ONE.* :thumbsup:


Thank you for your support. We have the whole park this year, it's going to be the best picnic so far!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

DIPN714 said:


> 605 & DA 210 FRW


T T T !!!

Irwindale CA . . I believe, right??!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

DIPN714 said:


> PLEASE ;;PLEASE ; NOT IN DA DIRT;;;;;;BG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;


BIG AL TERRY SAID THEY GOING TO GET SOME BIG PLATES TO PUT ON THE GROUND


----------



## 64 Manny

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


GOOD JOB TERRY:thumbsup: SANTA FE IS A COOL CHILL SPOT. IS THE HOP GONNA BE AT THE SAME SPOT?


----------



## 51 chevy

What day is this happening


----------



## six 2

51 chevy said:


> What day is this happening


NEW YEARS DAY HOMIE. DON'T BE FOOLED BY IMATATION PICNIC'S. THE "M" PICNIC KICKS THE YEAR OFF TO A GREAT START. YOU CAN'T BBQ AT A LOWRIDER SHOW. BUT YOU CAN AT THE "M" SHOW. :biggrin: TTMFT.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO

where is this picnic at? i hear la, santa fe irwindale...let em know?


----------



## DIPN714

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> where is this picnic at? i hear la, santa fe irwindale...let em know?


yes sir buddy


----------



## DIPN714

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> BIG AL TERRY SAID THEY GOING TO GET SOME BIG PLATES TO PUT ON THE GROUND


plates!!!!!!!!!!!!
cant fine no asphalt!!!!!!


----------



## SAM TORRES

Torresempire will be there to sponsor and support the big ( M's ) movement the LOWRIDER movement!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## ALTERED ONES

605 NOTH EXIT ON AROW HWY GO EAST.... SEE THE DAM ON LEFT SIDE 1 MILE DOWN..... GOOD SPOT BIG M.....5 MIN AWAY FROM ME:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

SAM TORRES said:


> Torresempire will be there to sponsor and support the big ( M's ) movement the LOWRIDER movement!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


COOL SAM SEE YOU THERE HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

VIEJITOS SFV CC WILL BE IN DA HOUSE FOR SUREEEE


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~

.TERRY. said:


> Thank you for your support. We have the whole park this year, it's going to be the best picnic so far!


:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

.TERRY. said:


> Majestics 2012 New Years Picnic will be going down at Sante Fe Dam!


TERRY SAID IT


----------



## hell razer

TTMFT


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

*we have the whole park this year. :thumbsup:*


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE BIG"M" NICCA


----------



## crenshaw magraw

see ya at the park,it dont get no better than this


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

ttt 4 the big M


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## Wizzard

Big M holding it down on New years day last year.


----------



## six 2

Wizzard said:


> Big M holding it down on New years day last year.


TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE BIG "M"


----------



## Skim

NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC 2012 TTT


----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## DIPN714

WHATS UP WITH DA FLYER IT SAYS NO HOPPING;;;;HOP AT DA PICINIC OR NOT


----------



## DIPN714

BIGJOE619 said:


> the hop gonna be at the dam also





BIGJOE619 said:


> ?


:run:


----------



## javib760




----------



## big nuts

Have fun ?


----------



## DIPN714

.TERRY. said:


>


:run:


----------



## supercoolguy

TTT


----------



## .TERRY.

DIPN714 said:


> WHATS UP WITH DA FLYER IT SAYS NO HOPPING;;;;HOP AT DA PICINIC OR NOT


No hopping while cruising around the park.


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## 64sled

:worship::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## Bear

:thumbsup:cant wait!!!


.TERRY. said:


>


----------



## Bear

Thats what I said... :boink:


djmikethecholodj said:


> I'm in...


----------



## DIPN714

.TERRY. said:


> No hopping while cruising around the park.


ok bro got it


----------



## streetplayer

Anything goin on Saturday the day before , I'm headed out from Vegas !!!


----------



## cheese 65




----------



## Terco

TTT FOR THE BIG M......CAN'T WAIT.......:thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SAM TORRES said:


> Torresempire will be there to sponsor and support the big ( M's ) movement the LOWRIDER movement!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


U NEED TO BE SPONSORING ME LOL WHAT UP TORRES


----------



## Eddie-Money

*TTT*


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## matdogg

DIPN714 said:


> :wave:


Sup BIG AL:wave:


----------



## tru2thagame

Gonna be a good day


----------



## cutlass_rider

*Cold Blooded Ridaz Nebraska & Vegas we will be there to start 2012 off right*


----------



## six 2

cutlass_rider said:


> *Cold Blooded Ridaz Nebraska & Vegas we will be there to start 2012 off right*


THATS RIGHT HOMIE. DON'T BE FOOLED BY IMATATORS WHO IS OFFERING FREE MENUDO FOR THEIR PICNIC. NOBODY CAN DO IT LIKE THE "M" ON NEW YEARS DAY. IT'S THE WAY TO START OFF THE YEAR HOMIE. EVEN BIG SAM FROM TORREZ EMPIRE IS PASSING UP THE FREE MENUDO. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

Hope to make it this yr


----------



## JasonJ

Im bringing some "Southern Smoke", all the way from Mississippi.


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## SAM TORRES

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> U NEED TO BE SPONSORING ME LOL WHAT UP TORRES


Wass up homie you need to come and see me at show how HIGH is you HANG"EM them homie?


----------



## porkys1965impalass

AUTOHOLICS will be out there had a blast last year


----------



## six 2

porkys1965impalass said:


> AUTOHOLICS will be out there had a blast last year


THATS RIGHT HOMIE. YOU KNOW WHERE THE PLACE TO BE ON THE FIRST. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky

============ b u M p s k i g g i d d y -------- b u M p ========= FOR the Bigg " M " show, and thee only way to kick off the New Year !!!!!................................................. To all the first timers.........................................if your JONES'N, you will get cho shot of TOP shelve of LOWRIDER FIXX that will last till Spring till you get SPRUNG !!!!!!!!!!!!!:shocked::worship::thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick

*ya went last year show suck had to pay at gate then anther 20 to kick it*. thats was30 dollars before we started.*then parking sucked couldnt hope sheriffs where watching everyone making people move cars justincase of fire from 1 to 10 show got a 2 . the hipe is just that hipe. If Torrez Empire is going thats fucked up support where u come from, lots of people in the IE, give it up to the IELA for starting a new tratition IE #1*


six 2 said:


> THATS RIGHT HOMIE. DON'T BE FOOLED BY IMATATORS WHO IS OFFERING FREE MENUDO FOR THEIR PICNIC. NOBODY CAN DO IT LIKE THE "M" ON NEW YEARS DAY. IT'S THE WAY TO START OFF THE YEAR HOMIE. EVEN BIG SAM FROM TORREZ EMPIRE IS PASSING UP THE FREE MENUDO. :biggrin:


----------



## maniacos ls elco

MANIACOS WILL BE THERE :machinegun:


----------



## VEINStheONE

CANT WAIT TILL NEW YEARS.....:run::run::run:


----------



## Stilo-G

66 buick said:


> *ya went last year show suck had to pay at gate then anther 20 to kick it*. thats was30 dollars before we started.*then parking sucked couldnt hope sheriffs where watching everyone making people move cars justincase of fire from 1 to 10 show got a 2 . the hipe is just that hipe. If Torrez Empire is going thats fucked up support where u come from, lots of people in the IE, give it up to the IELA for starting a new tratition IE #1*


really bro i payed 10 bucks at the entrance and parking sucked becouse it was packed with nothing but lowriders uffin:
TTT for the biggest and baddest event of the year Big ups to Majestics for putting it down


----------



## Top Doggs customs

i heard a couple people are going to upland cause you can actually hop your rides there and the day of you dont have to wait until the next day and that you can also play with your switches if you want


----------



## Top Doggs customs

i heard a couple people are going to upland cause you can actually hop your rides there and the day of you dont have to wait until the next day and that you can also play with your switches if you want


----------



## G2G_Al

As a IELA member I would like to say that the IE thing was never ment to be direct compatition with Majestics. I have supported past Majestic events. We wanted a local spot where we can go later in the morning. It is hard to get the family up at the crack of dawn especially on the first. My last couple of times out to Majestic was without my family fo that reason. Much respect to Majestics and your show, you will have a massive load of beautiful cars.


----------



## 51 chevy

This question is kind of weird but just wondering what kind of fish do they have at that lake.taking the family to rose bowl parade after that i have to bribe them to take them fishing so its a win situation for my whole family haha


----------



## FINR'N'BLU

TOGETHER C.C WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al

51 chevy said:


> This question is kind of weird but just wondering what kind of fish do they have at that lake.taking the family to rose bowl parade after that i have to bribe them to take them fishing so its a win situation for my whole family haha


It should be stocked with trout during the winter. But I have never fished there.. Good Luck...


----------



## Stilo-G

Top Doggs customs said:


> i heard a couple people are going to upland cause you can actually hop your rides there and the day of you dont have to wait until the next day and that you can also play with your switches if you want


hop is on the same day


----------



## G2G_Al

51 chevy said:


> This question is kind of weird but just wondering what kind of fish do they have at that lake.taking the family to rose bowl parade after that i have to bribe them to take them fishing so its a win situation for my whole family haha


From a website don't forget it is a new year and a new fishing licences is needed:
The Santa Fe Reservoir is stocked with 7-inch to 8-inch Rainbow trout. Some can reach 12 inches according to the GoFishN website. Catfish, largemouth bass and bluegill are also regularly stocked. Carp are known to be pulled from the waters here as well. A tackle shop, operated by Wheel Fun Rentals, is located within the park for anglers seeking that perfect bait.
Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/252080-fishing-information-on-santa-fe-dam/#ixzz1gwl2bdBC
​


----------



## six 2

66 buick said:


> *ya went last year show suck had to pay at gate then anther 20 to kick it*. thats was30 dollars before we started.*then parking sucked couldnt hope sheriffs where watching everyone making people move cars justincase of fire from 1 to 10 show got a 2 . the hipe is just that hipe. If Torrez Empire is going thats fucked up support where u come from, lots of people in the IE, give it up to the IELA for starting a new tratition IE #1*


THEN TAKE YO ASS TO WHERE YOU NEED TO BE HOMIE AND DON'T BAD MOUTH THE "M PICNIC. YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE I.E. THEN STAY YO ASS THERE. AND IF YOU BITCH ABOUT $30 YOUR BROKE ASS DON'T NEED TO GO ANYWAY. SAM TORREZ AND LOWRIDER KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE "M" PICNIC. THE "M" BEN DOING THIS PICNIC ON THE FIRST FOR 30 YEARS AND COUNTING.


----------



## six 2

G2G_Al said:


> As a IELA member I would like to say that the IE thing was never ment to be direct compatition with Majestics. I have supported past Majestic events. We wanted a local spot where we can go later in the morning. It is hard to get the family up at the crack of dawn especially on the first. My last couple of times out to Majestic was without my family fo that reason. Much respect to Majestics and your show, you will have a massive load of beautiful cars.


THANKS HOMIE. WE UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FAMILY. BUT KEEP IN MIND, THIS IS AT SANTA FE DAM NOT LOS ANGELES SO IT'S NOT IN OUR BACKYARD EITHER. AND WE ARE UP LATE AND AT THE PARK EARLY TOO ON THE FIRST. WE HAVE HOMIES COMMING OUT FROM ALL OVER THE MAP. D-MAC, TWINN, AND TERRY DO A VERY GOOD JOB OF PLANNING THIS EVENT EVERY YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. OF COURSE THERE WILL BE COPY CATS AND HATERS WHO THINK OF ANY REASON NOT TO SUPPORT THE EVENT AND THATS COOL TOO.


----------



## G2G_Al

six 2 said:


> THANKS HOMIE. WE UNDERSTAND ABOUT THE FAMILY. BUT KEEP IN MIND, THIS IS AT SANTA FE DAM NOT LOS ANGELES SO IT'S NOT IN OUR BACKYARD EITHER. AND WE ARE UP LATE AND AT THE PARK EARLY TOO ON THE FIRST. WE HAVE HOMIES COMMING OUT FROM ALL OVER THE MAP. D-MAC, TWINN, AND TERRY DO A VERY GOOD JOB OF PLANNING THIS EVENT EVERY YEAR FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. OF COURSE THERE WILL BE COPY CATS AND HATERS WHO THINK OF ANY REASON NOT TO SUPPORT THE EVENT AND THATS COOL TOO.


Like I said I have nothing but Respect for the Big M, I know you guys do it BIG, I know Terry and just wanted to let the Big M know some of the reasons for what we wanted to do. For the hater, they will always hate there is nothing we can do about that. Keep up the Great Job Big M!!! 
Peace!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

I've been coming to the Big "M"s 1st of year picnic for the last 18 years, from Eylisian park, Leglake park, El dorado park, Griffth park, Veterens stadium to Dockwieler beach, didn't matter where I was there. It's the best Lowrider experience by far!


----------



## 66 buick

six 2 said:


> THEN TAKE YO ASS TO WHERE YOU NEED TO BE HOMIE AND DON'T BAD MOUTH THE "M PICNIC. YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE I.E. THEN STAY YO ASS THERE. AND IF YOU BITCH ABOUT $30 YOUR BROKE ASS DON'T NEED TO GO ANYWAY. SAM TORREZ AND LOWRIDER KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE "M" PICNIC. THE "M" BEN DOING THIS PICNIC ON THE FIRST FOR 30 YEARS AND COUNTING.


*broke ass by the time paying 50 dollars in gas 30 to get in, and food was well over 100. guess people cant give there opinion any more just telling it like it is just as i always do about every show i go to. some time the shows hot sometimes they suck if the commet hurt fix the problem dont get made. you got people on the blog bashing the IELA EVENT whats up with that shit .dont dish shit wont get dished back, not trying to pull la folk to IELA just keeping the IE in the IE you can always pm if you need to*


----------



## Wizzard

lowlifehydraulics said:


> I've been coming to the Big "M"s 1st of year picnic for the last 18 years, from Eylisian park, Leglake park, El dorado park, Griffth park, Veterens stadium to Dockwieler beach, didn't matter where I was there. It's the best Lowrider experience by far!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

I am a member of the IELA (Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance). I’m actually the member who brought the idea of having a New Years day picnic to the table. I’m not here to justify my reasons for the picnic I just want to make a couple of comments. 1[SUP]st[/SUP] everyone in the lowriding community knows Majestic’s is one of the biggest car clubs worldwide. There’s is no arguing that. My question is why would the Majestic’s not feel comfortable or respect what another group of lowriders is doing. Especially since Majestic’s are the ones who started this tradition. We all know Majestic’s started this tradition and we thank you for making New Years day a well known day of lowriding. The IELA picnic is not to compete with the Majestic’s. It’s a picnic for unity. It’s a shame that there are people or I should say lowriders on here talking trash to each other just because they chose to be at one park instead of the other. Don’t we as lowriders have enough drama from others outside the lowriding community? We should all be united and wishing each other well instead of arguing and putting up walls within the lowriding community. The way I see it is picnics throughout the country can do nothing but help the way we as lowriders are viewed by those outside this lifestyle. 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] this is a day for the kids to enjoy as well as adults. I don’t have kids but I know there is nothing better than seeing the faces of my friend’s kids when they see all the lowriders rolling into a park for a picnic. The way I see it is we are teaching the kids of the future to do what they want. I don’t know about how you guys feel but I would like to see kids do what they want and not feel like they have to do something just because they are part of a certain movement. So what we are doing is setting an example for the kids of the future. Teaching them that no matter what city, what county, what state, what plaque is in your back window or what race a lowrider is they are welcome to roll with us. Isn’t that what Majestic’s did when they started this tradition? They invited all and everyone to come enjoy the day and bring the New Year in as a community. I don’t know if that’s changed for Majestic’s but we are just trying to do what’s right for the kids and for the lowriding game. I hope this make sense to all of you and hope I didn’t offend anyone. Good luck to Majestic’s hope your New Years Picnic is as good as the ones in the past have been and to anyone who feels like rollin thru to Upland after they leave Majestic’s you are more than welcome. I even invite you six 2. Come thru on your way to Santa Fe Dam or on your way home if you like. I hope everyone has a safe and great New Years day.

Big Jess
TRADITION I.E. Car Club
Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Member


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN

SAM TORRES said:


> Wass up homie you need to come and see me at show how HIGH is you HANG"EM them homie?



I WILL:thumbsup:


----------



## kololow

we drivin from idaho


----------



## big_JR

BIGJ77MC said:


> I am a member of the IELA (Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance). I’m actually the member who brought the idea of having a New Years day picnic to the table. I’m not here to justify my reasons for the picnic I just want to make a couple of comments. 1[SUP]st[/SUP] everyone in the lowriding community knows Majestic’s is one of the biggest car clubs worldwide. There’s is no arguing that. My question is why would the Majestic’s not feel comfortable or respect what another group of lowriders is doing. Especially since Majestic’s are the ones who started this tradition. We all know Majestic’s started this tradition and we thank you for making New Years day a well known day of lowriding. The IELA picnic is not to compete with the Majestic’s. It’s a picnic for unity. It’s a shame that there are people or I should say lowriders on here talking trash to each other just because they chose to be at one park instead of the other. Don’t we as lowriders have enough drama from others outside the lowriding community? We should all be united and wishing each other well instead of arguing and putting up walls within the lowriding community. The way I see it is picnics throughout the country can do nothing but help the way we as lowriders are viewed by those outside this lifestyle. 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] this is a day for the kids to enjoy as well as adults. I don’t have kids but I know there is nothing better than seeing the faces of my friend’s kids when they see all the lowriders rolling into a park for a picnic. The way I see it is we are teaching the kids of the future to do what they want. I don’t know about how you guys feel but I would like to see kids do what they want and not feel like they have to do something just because they are part of a certain movement. So what we are doing is setting an example for the kids of the future. Teaching them that no matter what city, what county, what state, what plaque is in your back window or what race a lowrider is they are welcome to roll with us. Isn’t that what Majestic’s did when they started this tradition? They invited all and everyone to come enjoy the day and bring the New Year in as a community. I don’t know if that’s changed for Majestic’s but we are just trying to do what’s right for the kids and for the lowriding game. I hope this make sense to all of you and hope I didn’t offend anyone. Good luck to Majestic’s hope your New Years Picnic is as good as the ones in the past have been and to anyone who feels like rollin thru to Upland after they leave Majestic’s you are more than welcome. I even invite you six 2. Come thru on your way to Santa Fe Dam or on your way home if you like. I hope everyone has a safe and great New Years day.
> 
> Big Jess
> TRADITION I.E. Car Club
> Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Member


Well said BIGJ77MC.. I have a lil boy and the look on his face and his reaction when we roll up to a picinc or show is priceless...


----------



## BIGJ77MC

big_JR said:


> Well said BIGJ77MC.. I have a lil boy and the look on his face and his reaction when we roll up to a picinc or show is priceless...


Thx homie. Have a good New Years wherever u go!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

six 2 said:


> THEN TAKE YO ASS TO WHERE YOU NEED TO BE HOMIE AND DON'T BAD MOUTH THE "M PICNIC. YOU WANT TO STAY IN THE I.E. THEN STAY YO ASS THERE. AND IF YOU BITCH ABOUT $30 YOUR BROKE ASS DON'T NEED TO GO ANYWAY. SAM TORREZ AND LOWRIDER KNOW WHATS UP WITH THE "M" PICNIC. THE "M" BE
> N DOING THIS PICNIC ON THE FIRST FOR 30 YEARS AND COUNTING.


JUST ONE QUESTION . Y U COME AT HOMIE DISRESPECTFUL. I'M ACTUALLY SUPPORTING BOTH THE I.E PICNIC AND MAJESTICS .
WE KNOW U GUYS GOT THE PICNIC GAME ON LOCK . IT WILL BE BIG NO MATTER IF THE I.E HAS A PICNIC OR NOT , U WILL STILL HAVE A BIG TURNOUT . NO NEED TA TALK TO HOMIE LIKE HE'S A LIL KID . TTT FOR THE BOTH PICNICS ..


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC

big_JR said:


> Well said BIGJ77MC.. I have a lil boy and the look on his face and his reaction when we roll up to a picinc or show is priceless...


WELL SAID BIG JESS! TTT


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC

BIGJ77MC said:


> I am a member of the IELA (Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance). I’m actually the member who brought the idea of having a New Years day picnic to the table. I’m not here to justify my reasons for the picnic I just want to make a couple of comments. 1[SUP]st[/SUP] everyone in the lowriding community knows Majestic’s is one of the biggest car clubs worldwide. There’s is no arguing that. My question is why would the Majestic’s not feel comfortable or respect what another group of lowriders is doing. Especially since Majestic’s are the ones who started this tradition. We all know Majestic’s started this tradition and we thank you for making New Years day a well known day of lowriding. The IELA picnic is not to compete with the Majestic’s. It’s a picnic for unity. It’s a shame that there are people or I should say lowriders on here talking trash to each other just because they chose to be at one park instead of the other. Don’t we as lowriders have enough drama from others outside the lowriding community? We should all be united and wishing each other well instead of arguing and putting up walls within the lowriding community. The way I see it is picnics throughout the country can do nothing but help the way we as lowriders are viewed by those outside this lifestyle. 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] this is a day for the kids to enjoy as well as adults. I don’t have kids but I know there is nothing better than seeing the faces of my friend’s kids when they see all the lowriders rolling into a park for a picnic. The way I see it is we are teaching the kids of the future to do what they want. I don’t know about how you guys feel but I would like to see kids do what they want and not feel like they have to do something just because they are part of a certain movement. So what we are doing is setting an example for the kids of the future. Teaching them that no matter what city, what county, what state, what plaque is in your back window or what race a lowrider is they are welcome to roll with us. Isn’t that what Majestic’s did when they started this tradition? They invited all and everyone to come enjoy the day and bring the New Year in as a community. I don’t know if that’s changed for Majestic’s but we are just trying to do what’s right for the kids and for the lowriding game. I hope this make sense to all of you and hope I didn’t offend anyone. Good luck to Majestic’s hope your New Years Picnic is as good as the ones in the past have been and to anyone who feels like rollin thru to Upland after they leave Majestic’s you are more than welcome. I even invite you six 2. Come thru on your way to Santa Fe Dam or on your way home if you like. I hope everyone has a safe and great New Years day.
> 
> Big Jess
> TRADITION I.E. Car Club
> Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Member


WELL SAID BIG JESS...........TTT


----------



## 64 Manny

:thumbsup: CANT WAIT


----------



## Skim

kololow said:


> we drivin from idaho


damn!


----------



## Skim

lowlifehydraulics said:


> I've been coming to the Big "M"s 1st of year picnic for the last 18 years, from Eylisian park, Leglake park, El dorado park, Griffth park, Veterens stadium to Dockwieler beach, didn't matter where I was there. It's the best Lowrider experience by far!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> WELL SAID BIG JESS...........TTT


Thx homie


----------



## six 2

bigtroubles1 said:


> JUST ONE QUESTION . Y U COME AT HOMIE DISRESPECTFUL. I'M ACTUALLY SUPPORTING BOTH THE I.E PICNIC AND MAJESTICS .
> WE KNOW U GUYS GOT THE PICNIC GAME ON LOCK . IT WILL BE BIG NO MATTER IF THE I.E HAS A PICNIC OR NOT , U WILL STILL HAVE A BIG TURNOUT . NO NEED TA TALK TO HOMIE LIKE HE'S A LIL KID . TTT FOR THE BOTH PICNICS ..


HEY HOMIE, FIRST OF ALL YOUR BOY CAME ON HERE TALKING SHIT ABOUT THE "M" PICNIC. BITCHIN ABOUT $30 AND HOW HE HAD A BAD TIME AT THE PICNIC. I HAVE NEVER HEARD ANYBODY COMPLAIN ABOUT A "M" PICNIC. SO I JUST KINDLY TOLD HIM TO STAY HIS ASS IN THE I.E. PERIOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

BIGJ77MC said:


> I am a member of the IELA (Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance). I’m actually the member who brought the idea of having a New Years day picnic to the table. I’m not here to justify my reasons for the picnic I just want to make a couple of comments. 1[SUP]st[/SUP] everyone in the lowriding community knows Majestic’s is one of the biggest car clubs worldwide. There’s is no arguing that. My question is why would the Majestic’s not feel comfortable or respect what another group of lowriders is doing. Especially since Majestic’s are the ones who started this tradition. We all know Majestic’s started this tradition and we thank you for making New Years day a well known day of lowriding. The IELA picnic is not to compete with the Majestic’s. It’s a picnic for unity. It’s a shame that there are people or I should say lowriders on here talking trash to each other just because they chose to be at one park instead of the other. Don’t we as lowriders have enough drama from others outside the lowriding community? We should all be united and wishing each other well instead of arguing and putting up walls within the lowriding community. The way I see it is picnics throughout the country can do nothing but help the way we as lowriders are viewed by those outside this lifestyle. 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] this is a day for the kids to enjoy as well as adults. I don’t have kids but I know there is nothing better than seeing the faces of my friend’s kids when they see all the lowriders rolling into a park for a picnic. The way I see it is we are teaching the kids of the future to do what they want. I don’t know about how you guys feel but I would like to see kids do what they want and not feel like they have to do something just because they are part of a certain movement. So what we are doing is setting an example for the kids of the future. Teaching them that no matter what city, what county, what state, what plaque is in your back window or what race a lowrider is they are welcome to roll with us. Isn’t that what Majestic’s did when they started this tradition? They invited all and everyone to come enjoy the day and bring the New Year in as a community. I don’t know if that’s changed for Majestic’s but we are just trying to do what’s right for the kids and for the lowriding game. I hope this make sense to all of you and hope I didn’t offend anyone. Good luck to Majestic’s hope your New Years Picnic is as good as the ones in the past have been and to anyone who feels like rollin thru to Upland after they leave Majestic’s you are more than welcome. I even invite you six 2. Come thru on your way to Santa Fe Dam or on your way home if you like. I hope everyone has a safe and great New Years day.
> 
> Big Jess
> TRADITION I.E. Car Club
> Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance Member


I HEAR YOU HOMIE, BUT YOU ARE MISSING THE POINT. WE MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER IN THIS GAME OF LOWRIDING. WHY NOT COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE "M" ON THE FIRST AND HOLD YOUR PICNIC ON THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY AND THE "M" WILL COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOU IN THE I.E? I MEAN SHIT HOMIE WHEN SAM TORREZ TOOK A CHANCE AND DID HIS THING AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER NOBODY HELD A LOWRIDER SHOW ON THAT DAY. BECAUSE EVERYBODY CAME OUT DEEP TO SUPPORT TORREZ EMPIRE AND THEY KNOW YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE A FUCKING IDIOT TO HOLD A SHOW ON THE DAY OF A TORREZ EMPIRE (LOWRIDER) SHOW. ALL I'M SAYING HOMIE IS PARTY WHERE YOU NEED TO PARTY BUT I JUST THINK IT DISREPECTFUL TO HOLD A PICNIC ON THE SAME DAY THE "M" IS THROWING DOWN. SHIT WE WANT TO SEE ALL OF THE CARS THATS GOING TO BE AT THE I.E. PICNIC BUT WE CAN'T BECAUSE IT'S IN TWO LOCATIONS AT THE SAME TIME. OH BY THE WAY, I LIVE IN THE I.E. HOMIE CORONA TO BE EXACT. STILL BUILDING MY 65 RAG SHOULD BE DONE SHORLTY. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## eric0425

TTT:thumbsup:uffin: STYLISTICS I.E WILL BE THEIR TO SUPPORT THE M AND LATER HIT THE I.E EVENT AT MEMORIAL PARK.. MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.


----------



## bigtroubles1

X2 I'LL BE SUPPORTING BOTH IE AND MAJESTICS


----------



## BIGJ77MC

six 2 said:


> I HEAR YOU HOMIE, BUT YOU ARE MISSING THE POINT. WE MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER IN THIS GAME OF LOWRIDING. WHY NOT COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE "M" ON THE FIRST AND HOLD YOUR PICNIC ON THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY AND THE "M" WILL COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOU IN THE I.E? I MEAN SHIT HOMIE WHEN SAM TORREZ TOOK A CHANCE AND DID HIS THING AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER NOBODY HELD A LOWRIDER SHOW ON THAT DAY. BECAUSE EVERYBODY CAME OUT DEEP TO SUPPORT TORREZ EMPIRE AND THEY KNOW YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE A FUCKING IDIOT TO HOLD A SHOW ON THE DAY OF A TORREZ EMPIRE (LOWRIDER) SHOW. ALL I'M SAYING HOMIE IS PARTY WHERE YOU NEED TO PARTY BUT I JUST THINK IT DISREPECTFUL TO HOLD A PICNIC ON THE SAME DAY THE "M" IS THROWING DOWN. SHIT WE WANT TO SEE ALL OF THE CARS THATS GOING TO BE AT THE I.E. PICNIC BUT WE CAN'T BECAUSE IT'S IN TWO LOCATIONS AT THE SAME TIME. OH BY THE WAY, I LIVE IN THE I.E. HOMIE CORONA TO BE EXACT. STILL BUILDING MY 65 RAG SHOULD BE DONE SHORLTY. :thumbsup:


I agree 100% with you when you say we need to support each other in this game. But support does not mean that we have to show up to your event or you have to show up to our event. Support can be done in many different ways. One ways support can be done is by not talking bad about others who choose to have any event the same day as your club, my club or any other club. The way I support is by wishing you well with your event and not trying to persuade riders to come to our event when they chose to go to yours. We need to remember in the L.A. O.C. and I.E. area alone there are thousands of lowriders who roll out on New Year’s Day and every weekend of the year. So the way I see it is there is more than enough riders out to support both events. In fact as far as I know there is about 3 other picnic going on that day besides Majestic’s and Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance (IELA). Also in your statement you stated that it is disrespectful for anyone to have a picnic the same day as Majestic’s on New Year’s Day. I think you and I have a difference of opinion when we talk about disrespect. I in no way brought the IELA picnic to the table with any bad intentions towards the Majestic’s. So I see it in no way a form of disrespect. It’s just a group of car clubs that have united and would like to start the New Year off with a Unity picnic. As a part of Unity we open the picnic up to all riders no matter where you are from. What I do see as disrespect is the way you came at 66 Buick. I didn’t think it was very respectful for you to call him a broke ass. Nor did I think it was respectful for to say “your broke ass don’t need to go anyway” I’m only bringing this up because you brought up disrespect and support. 
As far as the Majestic’s wanting to see the cars that are at the IELA picnic, the Majestic’s and any other riders are always welcome to our picnics. No matter what city, state, or club you are from we truly believe in unity and the positive lifting of the lowrider scene. That’s why in my last message I gave a personal invite to you. I know you live in the IE. You are always welcome to come to any and every event that is thrown by the IELA. And if for some reason the Majestic’s is doing an event the same day I wish them well. Have a great New Years Day. I’m positive you will have a huge turnout and like I said in my previous message your welcome to roll through before or after the Majestic’s picnic like many other clubs have posted they are going to do. By the way Good luck with your 65 rag. Lookin forward to seeing it out. 

Big Jess
Tradition I.E. Car Club
Inland Empire Lowrider Alliance (IELA)


----------



## Sporty67

six 2 said:


> I HEAR YOU HOMIE, BUT YOU ARE MISSING THE POINT. WE MUST SUPPORT EACH OTHER IN THIS GAME OF LOWRIDING. WHY NOT COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE "M" ON THE FIRST AND HOLD YOUR PICNIC ON THE FOLLOWING SUNDAY AND THE "M" WILL COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOU IN THE I.E? I MEAN SHIT HOMIE WHEN SAM TORREZ TOOK A CHANCE AND DID HIS THING AT THE L.A. CONVENTION CENTER NOBODY HELD A LOWRIDER SHOW ON THAT DAY. BECAUSE EVERYBODY CAME OUT DEEP TO SUPPORT TORREZ EMPIRE AND THEY KNOW YOU WOULD HAVE TO BE A FUCKING IDIOT TO HOLD A SHOW ON THE DAY OF A TORREZ EMPIRE (LOWRIDER) SHOW. ALL I'M SAYING HOMIE IS PARTY WHERE YOU NEED TO PARTY BUT I JUST THINK IT DISREPECTFUL TO HOLD A PICNIC ON THE SAME DAY THE "M" IS THROWING DOWN. SHIT WE WANT TO SEE ALL OF THE CARS THATS GOING TO BE AT THE I.E. PICNIC BUT WE CAN'T BECAUSE IT'S IN TWO LOCATIONS AT THE SAME TIME. OH BY THE WAY, I LIVE IN THE I.E. HOMIE CORONA TO BE EXACT. STILL BUILDING MY 65 RAG SHOULD BE DONE SHORLTY. :thumbsup:


that's Firme jess for touching the broke ass subject that shit was uncalled for I hit the long beach majestics toy drive I didn't even get one Gracias. I was fucken broke that weekend I still went to support shoot my gift and pay my ten bucks that shit might not sound like alot of Feria but it is when don't get acknowledged and recognized and welcomed. The way I see it I don't ow nothing to no one I dip were in confofable. And for the broke ass homie serio u guy don't know his situations.


----------



## BIGJ77MC

Sporty67 said:


> that's Firme jess for touching the broke ass subject that shit was uncalled for I hit the long beach majestics toy drive I didn't even get one Gracias. I was fucken broke that weekend I still went to support shoot my gift and pay my ten bucks that shit might not sound like alot of Feria but it is when don't get acknowledged and recognized and welcomed. The way I see it I don't ow nothing to no one I dip were in confofable. And for the broke ass homie serio u guy don't know his situations.


Very true Big Sport


----------



## six 2

Sporty67 said:


> that's Firme jess for touching the broke ass subject that shit was uncalled for I hit the long beach majestics toy drive I didn't even get one Gracias. I was fucken broke that weekend I still went to support shoot my gift and pay my ten bucks that shit might not sound like alot of Feria but it is when don't get acknowledged and recognized and welcomed. The way I see it I don't ow nothing to no one I dip were in confofable. And for the broke ass homie serio u guy don't know his situations.


 HEY HOMIE I FIND IT HARD TO BELIVE THAT NOBODY SAID GRACIAS. THE "M" DON'T ROLL LIKE THAT. BUT, IF FOR SOME REASON THEY DIDN'T? THANK YOU. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67

six 2 said:


> HEY HOMIE I FIND IT HARD TO BELIVE THAT NOBODY SAID GRACIAS. THE "M" DON'T ROLL LIKE THAT. BUT, IF FOR SOME REASON THEY DIDN'T? THANK YOU. :thumbsup:


Gracias six2 that's all the sport dog wanted homie I rolled in with the silver 67 Caprice Ontario plaque but Gracias homie


----------



## six 2

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias six2 that's all the sport dog wanted homie I rolled in with the silver 67 Caprice Ontario plaque but Gracias homie


YOUR WELCOME HOMIE. LIKE I SAID I LIVE IN THE I.E. LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU GUY'S KICK IT AND I CAN ROLL THROUGH AND INTRODUCE MYSELF HOMIE. THE HOMIE BIG CHAVO IS WORKING ON MY RAG AND IT'S ALMOST COMPLETE. JUST WAITING ON THE CHROME GUY. PEACE. :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty67

six 2 said:


> YOUR WELCOME HOMIE. LIKE I SAID I LIVE IN THE I.E. LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU GUY'S KICK IT AND I CAN ROLL THROUGH AND INTRODUCE MYSELF HOMIE. THE HOMIE BIG CHAVO IS WORKING ON MY RAG AND IT'S ALMOST COMPLETE. JUST WAITING ON THE CHROME GUY. PEACE. :biggrin:


Firme homie Gracias


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## Big nene 1

It don't stop ! Is going down in a few more days


----------



## bigtroubles1

TTT


----------



## charlieshowtime

showtime c.c and b.c will be there


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## EL VAGO 84

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

Almost that time... The SuperShow of all picnics 10 days away


----------



## FC PREZ

*MERRY XMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE MAJESTIC C.C. HOMIES .... *


----------



## BIGDMACK

WE HOPE TO SEE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS ON THE FIRST, COME ENJOY ALL THE NEW CARS AND OLD BUSTING OUT FOR THE NEW YEAR, BRING THE FAMILY IT WILL BE A LOT OF FUN,AND THE HOP SHOULD BE ONE TO REMEMBER. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## RIDES3

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE I WILL BE ROLLING FROM RIALTO


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Almost that time... The SuperShow of all picnics 10 days away


----------



## EL VAGO 84

RIDES3 said:


> CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE I WILL BE ROLLING FROM RIALTO


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3

:shh:


EL VAGO 84 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3

WHATS GOOD JOE HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE


Latin Luxury said:


> TTT!!!!!


----------



## MOE SWIFT-LA

SWIFT CC will be there with a few rides


----------



## Bear

*Solo Ridin from tha 661... cant wait!!* :thumbsup:


CHINA MAN 818 said:


> Almost that time... The SuperShow of all picnics 10 days away


----------



## BIGGRUBE

SHOWTIME WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT 4 THE HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE "M"


----------



## Voltron

What's a good time to show up? I heard it gets packed!


----------



## Terco

TTT
:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

DIP'N CAR CLUB WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## eric0425

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

a few days to go, nothing like starting off the new years at the majestics picnic. i seen lolos from half way across the united states or better at this event last year. it dont get no better. see ya at the park


----------



## Latin Luxury

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

crenshaw magraw said:


> a few days to go, nothing like starting off the new years at the majestics picnic. i seen lolos from half way across the united states or better at this event last year. it dont get no better. see ya at the park


:thumbsup: IT'S THE WAY TO START THE YEAR OFF.


----------



## six 2

GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR. THE "M" HAS THE WHOLE PARK AT SANTA FE DAM. GOING TO BE A GREAT TURN OUT. ACCORDING TO THE WEATHER MAN IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A COOL 70 DEG. FOR THE HIGH AND NO RAIN. YOU GOTS TO LOVE CALI WEATHER. :biggrin:


----------



## damngoodjt

Keepin It Real C.C. will be there


----------



## BENNYHILLS95

six 2 said:


> GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR. THE "M" HAS THE WHOLE PARK AT SANTA FE DAM. GOING TO BE A GREAT TURN OUT. ACCORDING TO THE WEATHER MAN IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A COOL 70 DEG. FOR THE HIGH AND NO RAIN. YOU GOTS TO LOVE CALI WEATHER. :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## Bear

*Solo Ridin from tha 661 :h5: ....unless I can tagg along in someones caravan LoL*


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE "M"


----------



## Skim




----------



## eric0425

Skim said:


>


What up skim


----------



## Barba

PREMIER......CITY OF ANGELS WIL BE THERE SUPPORTING A GREAT EVENT!


----------



## wally dogg

wally dogg gonna show up


----------



## six 2

Barba said:


> PREMIER......CITY OF ANGELS WIL BE THERE SUPPORTING A GREAT EVENT!


BRING THEM BAD ASS RIDES HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

wally dogg said:


> wally dogg gonna show up


YOU BETTER SHOW UP NICCA.


----------



## six 2

TTMFT FOR THE BIG "M"


----------



## RI82REGAL

WE WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## Andy Low Lifes CC

TTT LOW LIFES san fernando will be in the house


----------



## six 2

TTMFT. IT'S A LOWRIDER SHOW AT THE PARK.


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1

NEXT WEEKEND .TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

Going down this Sunday!!


----------



## 66wita6

U KNOW HOW WE START THE NEW YEAR.....








:nicoderm:


----------



## six 2

daomen said:


> U KNOW HOW WE START THE NEW YEAR.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## eric0425

TTT


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

so is the hop and the picnic on the same day...


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## FoolishinVegas

six 2 said:


> GOING TO BE BIGGER AND BETTER THIS YEAR. THE "M" HAS THE WHOLE PARK AT SANTA FE DAM. GOING TO BE A GREAT TURN OUT. ACCORDING TO THE WEATHER MAN IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE A COOL 70 DEG. FOR THE HIGH AND NO RAIN. YOU GOTS TO LOVE CALI WEATHER. :biggrin:


.. Very much looking forward to it !! :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

Weather changed homies. Suppose to be 76 on 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## BIGJOE619

cant wait... too bad my car isnt ready but o well ill be there anyway..


----------



## six 2

BIGJOE619 said:


> cant wait... too bad my car isnt ready but o well ill be there anyway..


I'M IN THE SAME BOAT HOMIE. I THOUGHT MY CAR WOULD BE FINISHED TOO. :tears:


----------



## BIGJOE619

six 2 said:


> I'M IN THE SAME BOAT HOMIE. I THOUGHT MY CAR WOULD BE FINISHED TOO. :tears:


it sucks i thought my duce would for sure be done but o well ill be on my harley.. the next best thing...


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

RULES FOR HOP WILL BE BASED ON HOPPER TURN OUT,
WE WILL BE FAIR AND KEEP STREET TRADITIONAL WITH STOCK BRACKETS AND SHOCKS. DROP DOWN & MODIFIED BRACKETS WILL BE DETERMIND DAY OF, IF WE DONT HAVE ENOUGH HOPPERS, SOME HOPPER WILL EITHER GET BUMPED UP OR DOWN TO FILL A CATIGORY. "RADICAL" IT IS WHAT IT IS, MUST NOT GET STUCK PERIOD. LETS HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT AND MOST OF ALL HAVE FUN. YOU MUST CHECK IN BY 11AM.


ANY QUESTIONS CALL (310) 6770500 ASK FOR RICK


----------



## DIPN714

lowlifehydraulics said:


> RULES FOR HOP WILL BE BASED ON HOPPER TURN OUT,
> WE WILL BE FAIR AND KEEP STREET TRADITIONAL WITH STOCK BRACKETS AND SHOCKS. DROP DOWN & MODIFIED BRACKETS WILL BE DETERMIND DAY OF, IF WE DONT HAVE ENOUGH HOPPERS, SOME HOPPER WILL EITHER GET BUMPED UP OR DOWN TO FILL A CATIGORY. "RADICAL" IT IS WHAT IT IS, MUST NOT GET STUCK PERIOD. LETS HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT AND MOST OF ALL HAVE FUN. YOU MUST CHECK IN BY 11AM.
> 
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS CALL (310) 6770500 ASK FOR RICK


NO CRYING;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;WIN OR LOSE JUST DO THE THANG


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## groovin ruben

Can't wait for Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## Terco

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

Just a few more days and its going down !


----------



## GT~PLATING

Street Fame will be there


----------



## six 2

GT~PLATING said:


> Street Fame will be there


WHAT UP ALEX. GOOD LOOKIN HOMIE. TTMFT FOR THE "M"


----------



## six 2

OOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEE IT'S GOIN DOWN @ SANTA FE DAMN HOMIE. IT'S GONA BE A GOOD DAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:naughty: HOPE THESE GIRLZ R THUR!! :fool2:


----------



## six 2

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: HOPE THESE GIRLZ R THUR!! :fool2:


I KNOW, MEE TOO  NICE CULO. :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

see u sunday


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## 6show4

Is there suppose to be a good turn out for the hop this is my first year going and will there be hops after the show??


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## Drowzy818

so is the hop going down at the dam....?????


----------



## Big nene 1

Hop IS going down at the park!!!


----------



## .TERRY.

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> so is the hop and the picnic on the same day...


Same day, same place, Santa Fe Dam


----------



## flip236

ill be there .. coming from nor cal.. to kick it with the homies.. LIMITED WILL BE THERE.. hope it on and popping


----------



## Big nene 1

Want to say is Big Props to all car clubs attending our picnic.sorry we can't give a free event, but not everybody understands how much this cost to have a function this huge THE RIGHT WAY.....from security to portal potties for everybody to feel safe and all needs.......hope to see alot of people!


----------



## LITTLE MAN




----------



## S__1

wish i could make it this year. ill be waiting for the pics though. the people that bitch about paying a few bucks should stay home or shut up. they are also the ones that have never hosted anything.


----------



## sideshowfour

Big nene 1 said:


> Want to say is Big Props to all car clubs attending our picnic.sorry we can't give a free event, but not everybody understands how much this cost to have a function this huge THE RIGHT WAY.....from security to portal potties for everybody to feel safe and all needs.......hope to see alot of people![/QUOTE
> I would.suggest having some portal potties for women only, some people just don't respect them, its.sad


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

El Aztec Pride said:


> :naughty: HOPE THESE GIRLZ R THUR!! :fool2:


TOP SECRET L.A BREEZIES.....LOL


----------



## six 2

sideshowfour said:


> Big nene 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to say is Big Props to all car clubs attending our picnic.sorry we can't give a free event, but not everybody understands how much this cost to have a function this huge THE RIGHT WAY.....from security to portal potties for everybody to feel safe and all needs.......hope to see alot of people![/QUOTE
> I would.suggest having some portal potties for women only, some people just don't respect them, its.sad
> 
> 
> 
> GREAT IDEA. THEY ALSO HAVE THE PARK RESTROOMS.
Click to expand...


----------



## six 2

S__1 said:


> wish i could make it this year. ill be waiting for the pics though. the people that bitch about paying a few bucks should stay home or shut up. they are also the ones that have never hosted anything.


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

SHIT, IT'S LIKE BBQING AT A LOWRIDER SHOW WITH THE FAMILY. KIDS CAN RUN AND PLAY. SHIT IT CAN'T GET ANY BETTER. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup: WE'LL BE SWINGING THROUGH!! :yes:


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

Looking forward to this show. 
Get ready for some bomb ass kettle corn
And funnel cakes!!!
Thanks to ROLLERZ ONLY Valle de coachella , our best customers
And thanks to MAJESTICS for the oppt.


----------



## .TERRY.

[h=6]Yastuvo filmed this at our 2011 Majestics New Years Day Picnic, check it out![/h]


----------



## DIPPINIT

Bring it back to Inglewood next year,Closer to home Either way we gonna roll out, Can't wait:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rag61

We are leaving in the AM ! Can't wait to see all tha homies! All tha way from south Carolina!!!!


----------



## TONY M

*MANIACOS AL 100 WILL B THERE 
*


----------



## rolldawg213

*TTMFT!!!!!*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS

TTMFT


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

TTT....


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

Big props to all folks making a trip out here from out of state. North Carolina, Oklahoma, Washington, Texas, just to name a few.states.


----------



## Bear

*what time does the park open?:dunno: tryin 2get an idea when 2head out....*


----------



## 6show4

How much r they charging per person ......... I'm just trying to get an idea


----------



## .TERRY.

DIPPINIT said:


> Bring it back to Inglewood next year,Closer to home Either way we gonna roll out, Can't wait:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Inglewood police won't let us.


----------



## .TERRY.

6show4 said:


> How much r they charging per person ......... I'm just trying to get an idea


Not charging per person. $20 per car.


----------



## .TERRY.

Bear said:


> *what time does the park open?:dunno: tryin 2get an idea when 2head out....*


Park opens at 6:30am


----------



## 6show4

.TERRY. said:


> Not charging per person. $20 per car.


Thanks


----------



## Bear

*:thumbsup:4sho thnx, dizam looks like a 0430 rollout time 4me... :420:<-- Will be me*


.TERRY. said:


> Park opens at 6:30am


----------



## .TERRY.

Bear said:


> *:thumbsup:4sho thnx, dizam looks like a 0430 rollout time 4me... :420:<-- Will be me*


Thank you for your support!


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## lowlifehydraulics

.TERRY. said:


> Inglewood police won't let us.


Ya my city is greedy, all about that cheddar, I'm sure they wanted the hole police department there.


----------



## Bear

*NP Homie, I havent missed a BIG M Picnic yet.. & dont plan too! :h5:*


.TERRY. said:


> Thank you for your support!


----------



## DREAM ON

SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!!!


----------



## JasonJ

Bear said:


> *:thumbsup:4sho thnx, dizam looks like a 0430 rollout time 4me... :420:<-- Will be me*


What time do you have to get there by to get a decent spot with a car? Someone said you have more space this year than last... just wondering if its neccesary to be there at the crack of dawn? My car is already there, but im flying in and driving back home Monday morning so im just trying to plan. Thx.


----------



## six 2

JasonJ said:


> What time do you have to get there by to get a decent spot with a car? Someone said you have more space this year than last... just wondering if its neccesary to be there at the crack of dawn? My car is already there, but im flying in and driving back home Monday morning so im just trying to plan. Thx.


LAST YEAR WE ONLY HAD ONE SECTION OF THE PARK. THIS YEAR WE HAVE THE WHOLE PARK. PARKING SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM. :thumbsup: TTT ALSO, EVERYBODY IS LINED UP READY TO GO IN AT 6:00. PARK DON'T OPEN UNTILL 6:30 PER TERRY.


----------



## 48221

Count SD in for ..............................??????????????? many cars


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

six 2 said:


> LAST YEAR WE ONLY HAD ONE SECTION OF THE PARK. THIS YEAR WE HAVE THE WHOLE PARK. PARKING SHOULD NOT BE A PROBLEM. :thumbsup: TTT ALSO, EVERYBODY IS LINED UP READY TO GO IN AT 6:00. PARK DON'T OPEN UNTILL 6:30 PER TERRY.


Cool, thx!


----------



## MrDoepsSickSeven

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Hope u guys have a good one.


----------



## six 2

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hope u guys have a good one.


IT'S THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR HOMIE. TRUST THAT SHIT. I SAID IT BEFORE. IT'S A LOWRIDER SHOW WITH BBQ PITS BLAZZIN. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

But will there be any menudo?


----------



## six 2

djmikethecholodj said:


> But will there be any menudo?


I'M SURE SOME OF THE HOMIES WILL HAVE SOME BEING THAT IT IS RIGHT AFTER NEW YEARS. BUT I KNOW FO SHO IT WILL BE SOME CARNE ASADA BLAZZIN IN THE SUNSHINE. I LOVE MEXICAN FOOD :thumbsup: HOMIE BUT I DON'T FUCK WITH MENUDO. :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

ttmft


----------



## 48221

djmikethecholodj said:


> But will there be any menudo?


That band sucks :rimshot:


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## six 2

tttmf


----------



## rolldawg213

*LA GENTE WILL BE THERE!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTTMF


----------



## six 2

rolldawg213 said:


> *LA GENTE WILL BE THERE!!!*:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT

GOODTIMES EAST L A WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

GOOD TIMES STATE TO STATE


----------



## bigtroubles1

six 2 said:


> I'M SURE SOME OF THE HOMIES WILL HAVE SOME BEING THAT IT IS RIGHT AFTER NEW YEARS. BUT I KNOW FO SHO IT WILL BE SOME CARNE ASADA BLAZZIN IN THE SUNSHINE. I LOVE MEXICAN FOOD :thumbsup: HOMIE BUT I DON'T FUCK WITH MENUDO. :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


LMAO DNT FUC WITH MENUDO EITHER , NOW POSOLE IS ANOTHER STRY OR SOME CEVICHE I GETS DWN WITH


----------



## .TERRY.

bigtroubles1 said:


> LMAO DNT FUC WITH MENUDO EITHER , NOW POSOLE IS ANOTHER STRY OR SOME CEVICHE I GETS DWN WITH


Cool! Bring us some ceviche!


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES

Uniques car club will b on the house


----------



## .TERRY.

Check out our facebook for updates http://www.facebook.com/majesticscarclub


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

JasonJ said:


> What time do you have to get there by to get a decent spot with a car? Someone said you have more space this year than last... just wondering if its neccesary to be there at the crack of dawn? My car is already there, but im flying in and driving back home Monday morning so im just trying to plan. Thx.


I'm not down with rolling to a show/picnic that early. I went to this picnic in the early afternoon two years ago and rolled in no problem.


----------



## MalibuLou

lowlifehydraulics said:


> RULES FOR HOP WILL BE BASED ON HOPPER TURN OUT,
> WE WILL BE FAIR AND KEEP STREET TRADITIONAL WITH STOCK BRACKETS AND SHOCKS. DROP DOWN & MODIFIED BRACKETS WILL BE DETERMIND DAY OF, IF WE DONT HAVE ENOUGH HOPPERS, SOME HOPPER WILL EITHER GET BUMPED UP OR DOWN TO FILL A CATIGORY. "RADICAL" IT IS WHAT IT IS, MUST NOT GET STUCK PERIOD. LETS HAVE A GREAT TURN OUT AND MOST aOF ALL HAVE FUN. YOU MUST CHECK IN BY 11AM.
> 
> 
> ANY QUESTIONS CALL (310) 6770500 ASK FOR RICK


What time does the hop start


----------



## six 2

bigtroubles1 said:


> LMAO DNT FUC WITH MENUDO EITHER , NOW POSOLE IS ANOTHER STRY OR SOME CEVICHE I GETS DWN WITH


POSOLE IS GOOD. DAMN BACK IN THE DAY WHEN I LIVED IN WATTS. THIS HOMIE NAMED DOPEY USE TO LIVE AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME ON HICKORY ST. AND HIS MOTHER USED TO MAKE HOMEMADE TORTILLAS WITH REAL MONTECA. DAMN HOMIE WE USED TO SIT FOR HOURS EATIN THEM MUTHA FUCKAS WITH SOME BUTTER AND SOME TIMES AVACADO THEY HAD A TREE IN THE BACK YARD. AND THATS HOW I GOT FAT THAN A MUTHA FUCKA. :thumbsup: GONA START WORKING OUT NEXT YEAR :yessad::ugh:. YEAH RIGHT. :wave:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## supercoolguy

MalibuLou said:


> What time does the hop start


X2?!?


----------



## delinquint 61

DelinquentZ C.C. looking forward to it


----------



## six 2

delinquint 61 said:


> DelinquentZ C.C. looking forward to it
> View attachment 414174


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTTMF


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## pancho pistolas

Last year after the Majestic picnic , man I couldnt wait till the next year , everything was good! :thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

pancho pistolas said:


> Last year after the Majestic picnic , man I couldnt wait till the next year , everything was good! :thumbsup:


It gets better every year!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

supercoolguy said:


> X2?!?


1pm sharp
All hoppers must be registered by 12pm


----------



## Skim

damn looks like its gonna be another good one im gonna miss. damn


----------



## Skim

bigtroubles1 said:


> LMAO DNT FUC WITH MENUDO EITHER , NOW POSOLE IS ANOTHER STRY OR SOME CEVICHE I GETS DWN WITH


i agree with that 100 percent lol


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

We making the trip out from AZ...

















​


----------



## Skim

take plenty of pics homie!!!


----------



## six 2

Skim said:


> take plenty of pics homie!!!


DAMN SKIM YOU NEED TO BE HERE HOMIE.


----------



## DIPN714

6show4 said:


> Is there suppose to be a good turn out for the hop this is my first year going and will there be hops after the show??


yes sir;;


----------



## six 2

DIPN714 said:


> yes sir;;


BIG AL SAID IT!


----------



## supercoolguy

On the road!


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## MR.LAC

ToTheMuthafuckenTop!


----------



## six 2

MR.LAC said:


> ToTheMuthafuckenTop!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

GETTIN READY FO 2MARO,READY TO START THE NEW YEAR WITH THE SO CAL'S,HELL NO,THE NATIONS BIGGEST "PICNIC" WITH THE MAJESTICS C.C:yes::yes:


----------



## six 2

daomen said:


> GETTIN READY FO 2MARO,READY TO START THE NEW YEAR WITH THE SO CAL'S,HELL NO,THE NATIONS BIGGEST "PICNIC" WITH THE MAJESTICS C.C:yes::yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## homie

ttt for the baddest picnic of the year!!!.....harley is ready


----------



## truucha

Truucha Will Be There


----------



## nobueno

Looking forward to it! Stephanie & I will be there bright and early!


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## .TERRY.

[h=6]For all you fans of actor Danny De La Paz, we just got confirmation from Danny this morning that he will be at our show tomorrow bright and early! Check him out at the dj booth with The Cholo Dj near the hop pit!
[/h]


----------



## six 2

.TERRY. said:


> *For all you fans of actor Danny De La Paz, we just got confirmation from Danny this morning that he will be at our show tomorrow bright and early! Check him out at the dj booth with The Cholo Dj near the hop pit!
> *
> 
> 
> View attachment 414571


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

OH SHIT IT'S GOING DOWN AT SANTA FE DAM. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1964rag

*www.superiorscarclub.com*

O*C in the house www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## six 2

1964rag said:


> O*C in the house www.superiorscarclub.com


DAMN HOMIE YOU BRINGING THEM NICE LADIES WITH YOU? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

I work till 4 am then leaving from da Bay area to there can't wait


----------



## six 2

BIGTITO64 said:


> I work till 4 am then leaving from da Bay area to there can't wait


DRIVE SAFE HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Juz cleaned da car drinkin right now leaving 4 n da am for da big m 


Jus dip n will b there full in effect


----------



## six 2

86bluemcLS said:


> Juz cleaned da car drinkin right now leaving 4 n da am for da big m
> 
> 
> Jus dip n will b there full in effect


DRIVE SAFE HOMIE. GOOD LOOKIN.


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Most def 62 thanks


----------



## rick383

Any thing going down today night ?


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## RdnLow63

gonna be great weather tomorrow


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## El Socio 8005

NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA just loaded up the cars ready for tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

El Socio 8005 said:


> NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA just loaded up the cars ready for tomorrow :thumbsup:


COOL HOMIES. DRIVE SAFE.


----------



## six 2

El Socio 8005 said:


> NITE LIFE SANTA BARBARA just loaded up the cars ready for tomorrow :thumbsup:


COOL HOMIES. DRIVE SAFE.


----------



## six 2

WEATHER IS GOING TO BE OFF THE FUCKIN HOOK. 80 DEG. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## 66wita6

RYDES ARE READY....ITS GONA BE POPPIN 2MARO!!


----------



## 805Alfy

Car cleaned and fueled and ready to go see everyone in the am:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

Gate opens in 12 hours!


----------



## redrum702

Anything going on tonight I'm already here ready too see hopping or cruising anything


----------



## six 2

:yes: HEARD IT'S GOING DOWN IN LYNWOOD.


----------



## redrum702

Dam that's where is that address any info


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## redrum702

Cross streets any info that will help I'm staying by lax


----------



## six 2

redrum702 said:


> Cross streets any info that will help I'm staying by lax


LET ME CALL SOME OF THE HOMIES AND FIND OUT WHERE IT'S GOING DOWN.


----------



## redrum702

Ok thanks dogg


----------



## six 2

KEY CLUB WITH DJ QUICK AND THE HOMIE SUGGA FREE IN WEST HOLLYWOOD. OR IF YOU WANT TO MAKE A TRIP OUT TO THE I.E. CLUB CANCUN IN REDLANDS GOT DUB-C FROM THE WEST SIDE CONNECTION, BIG HUTCH FROM ABOVE THE LAW AND CMW ( COMPTONS MOST WANTED ) THATS WHERE I'M HEADED. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

CAN'T GET TO FUCKED UP. I GOT A BAD ASS PICNIC TO GO TO TOMORROW.


----------



## redrum702

What's the address to both so I can put in the gps


----------



## six 2

kEY CLUB IS 9039 SUNSET BLVD WEST HOLLYWOOD. 
CANCUN IS 12977 CLUB DRIVE IN REDLANDS 92373 :thumbsup:


----------



## luvict60

six 2 said:


> POSOLE IS GOOD. DAMN BACK IN THE DAY WHEN I LIVED IN WATTS. THIS HOMIE NAMED DOPEY USE TO LIVE AROUND THE CORNER FROM ME ON HICKORY ST. AND HIS MOTHER USED TO MAKE HOMEMADE TORTILLAS WITH REAL MONTECA. DAMN HOMIE WE USED TO SIT FOR HOURS EATIN THEM MUTHA FUCKAS WITH SOME BUTTER AND SOME TIMES AVACADO THEY HAD A TREE IN THE BACK YARD. AND THATS HOW I GOT FAT THAN A MUTHA FUCKA. :thumbsup: GONA START WORKING OUT NEXT YEAR :yessad::ugh:. YEAH RIGHT. :wave:


 LMAO THE ONE WAS A GOOD ONE HOMIE...:roflmao:


----------



## Voltron

six 2 said:


> CAN'T GET TO FUCKED UP. I GOT A BAD ASS PICNIC TO GO TO TOMORROW.


Werd


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

luvict60 said:


> LMAO THE ONE WAS A GOOD ONE HOMIE...:roflmao:


:biggrin:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

Thanks Terry for getting Sparkle Efx Flake set up with a Vendor spot... 



So many colors to choose from... bring your loot...


Happy New Year!


----------



## BIGTITO64

Leaving from Norcal


----------



## BIGTITO64

six 2 said:


> DRIVE SAFE HOMIE. :thumbsup:


thank u 

I'm so tired , but gotta get there


----------



## 66wita6

ON OUR WAY:nicoderm:..ITS FREAKIN FOGGY OVER HERE IN O.C:wow:


----------



## Skim

BIGTITO64 said:


> thank u
> 
> I'm so tired , but gotta get there


worth the drive homie!


----------



## SEANZILLA

Gona warm up th Lac right now


----------



## BIGTITO64

Skim said:


> worth the drive homie!


Hellas Fog ,I'm 4 hours away


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

Ready and popping for the LA RAZA!!!


----------



## ~JALISCO~

BIGTITO64 said:


> Hellas Fog ,I'm 4 hours away


drive safe patna tito, take pics bruh


----------



## ~JALISCO~

i might as well pull up a chair:drama:for the show


----------



## rd62rdstr

Sophisticated Few AZ will be there!! On our way now!!


----------



## DETONATER

Come on down and check out the booth


----------



## Skim

somebody post some pics in the new years topic on post your rides section!!


----------



## Skim

BIGTITO64 said:


> Hellas Fog ,I'm 4 hours away


drive safe homie


----------



## .TERRY.

DETONATER said:


> Come on down and check out the booth


Weather is looking good!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*going to nice up there and fun on our way*


----------



## .TERRY.

Over 2,000 cars already in the park and the line to get in hasn't let up yet! Thank you to everybody who is at the Santa Fe Dam bringing in the New Year with the Majestics!!


----------



## fesboogie

.TERRY. said:


> Over 2,000 cars already in the park and the line to get in hasn't let up yet! Thank you to everybody who is at the Santa Fe Dam bringing in the New Year with the Majestics!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~JALISCO~

.TERRY. said:


> Over 2,000 cars already in the park and the line to get in hasn't let up yet! Thank you to everybody who is at the Santa Fe Dam bringing in the New Year with the Majestics!!


nice, there will be tons of pics


----------



## toons

Sounds like its popping off


----------



## Pjay

Wish I could of gone


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Pjay said:


> Wish I could of gone


Yep Me to ,,


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1

GT WAS THERE DEEP .. MY LADY REPPING TO THE FULLEST


----------



## bigtroubles1

WALKING TO THE HOP


----------



## six 2

bigtroubles1 said:


> GT WAS THERE DEEP .. MY LADY REPPING TO THE FULLEST


DAMN HOMIE SHE GOT ANY SISTERS?:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

PLEASE DNT FORGET CRUISE ONTO THE SUNSET NEXT SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012


----------



## bigtroubles1

six 2 said:


> DAMN HOMIE SHE GOT ANT SISTERS?:biggrin:


LOL NA.. SHE HAS FRIENDS THO


----------



## CHITOWN LOS

bigtroubles1 said:


> GT WAS THERE DEEP .. MY LADY REPPING TO THE FULLEST


With all respect bro, thats a gorgous lady


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE

puro post pics


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

We had a blast .


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk




----------



## lilgfunkgfunk

Just want to say thanks to the MAJESTICS car club and DMACK for letting us participate in this event.
Hope everyone enjoyed the kettle corn and funnel cakes


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS

*THANKS MAJESTICS FOR A GOOD TIME ILL POST SOME PIXS SOON :drama:*


----------



## homie

picnic was off the hook!!!!...great family time bar b queing all day! having some cold ones...while the kids were running around...what else can you ask for!!


----------



## groovin ruben

[url]http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii393/groovinruben/?action=view&current=IMG_8812.jpg
[/URL]


----------



## homie

groovin ruben said:


> http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii393/groovinruben/?action=view&current=IMG_8812.jpg


great pics bro!


----------



## groovin ruben

homie said:


> great pics bro!


Thanks I got more on the way.


----------



## groovin ruben

Great Picnic Can't Wait Till Next Year !!!!


http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii393/groovinruben/?action=view&current=IMG_9055.jpg


----------



## six 2

3,000 people plus. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

WAIT UNTILL YOU SEE THE PICS FROM THIS YEAR. GAWD DAMN IS WAS PACKED OUT.


----------



## BIGMANDO

picnic was off the hook!hope to make it out next new years day!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka

:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## nthamidnitehour

Anybody know were the after hop is at


----------



## speedyshowtime

SHOWTIME C.C. & FAMILIA ENJOYED THE DAY:thumbsup:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

818 LINE UP WAS LOOKIN GOOD AS ALWAYS


----------



## Drowzy818

ONE LIFE C.C HAD A BLAST OUT THERE IT WAS CRACKING LIKE ALWAYS...HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES


----------



## locorider

groovin ruben said:


> Great Picnic Can't Wait Till Next Year !!!!
> 
> 
> http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii393/groovinruben/?action=view&current=IMG_9055.jpg


Thanks for posting, good pics!


----------



## DON ONE

i just got home from the hop.And i noticed that my ducking and diving skills are rusty ass fuck.


----------



## GT~PLATING

Fucken Ay my ducking still are still in full force. Flashbacks like a mothafucker


----------



## ESEROB

lilgfunkgfunk said:


>


805 :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr




----------



## Dreamwork Customs

FOUR RIDES WE HAVE DONE AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC TODAY... THIS YEAR BY FAR HAS BEEN THE BEST!!! CDC HAD MUCH FUN...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN




----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

TTT 4 2012.


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

Videos comin Real S00n..........


----------



## San Diego 619

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Videos comin Real S00n..........


 hoppin videos ???


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

San Diego 619 said:


> hoppin videos ???


srry homie!! just RYDERZ DIPIN!!!!


----------



## Gus D

Majestics put it down again!! Bad ass rides for a nice ass day! I had a great time... can't wait for next year!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Way

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> srry homie!! just RYDERZ DIPIN!!!!


rather see that anyways haha


----------



## BIGTITO64

Hey just got home , fighting through da Fog on highway 5 . Drank a lot of Rockstars
Blvd Kings made it back to da Bay Area . Had a blast


----------



## Skim

BIGTITO64 said:


> Hey just got home , fighting through da Fog on highway 5 . Drank a lot of Rockstars
> Blvd Kings made it back to da Bay Area . Had a blast


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818

groovin ruben said:


> [url]http://s549.photobucket.com/albums/ii393/groovinruben/?action=view&current=IMG_8812.jpg
> [/URL]


Great time, lots of nice cars. Thanks for the pics Ruben. I own the orange 63 pic# 175


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## impala1503

were the pics!!!!!


----------



## .TERRY.

http://m.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.169648406470655.26545.141705939264902&type=1&__user=1145556983#!/media/set/?set=a.169648406470655.26545.141705939264902&type=1&refid=13 a lot of pictures from yesterday!


----------



## eric0425

GREAT WEATHER - GREAT TURN OUT ONE OF THE BEST BY FAR.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

had a real good time out there yesterday cant wait for next year


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## STRAY 52

by far the best show of the year and they call it a picnic! the entrance was fast and smooth. the police was cool didn't harass us about our red solo cups or cruising with our loud music. best 20 bucks I've spent in awhile


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:


STRAY 52 said:


> by far the best show of the year and they call it a picnic! the entrance was fast and smooth. the police was cool didn't harass us about our red solo cups or cruising with our loud music. best 20 bucks I've spent in awhile


----------



## Big Time

.TERRY. said:


> Over 2,000 cars already in the park and the line to get in hasn't let up yet! Thank you to everybody who is at the Santa Fe Dam bringing in the New Year with the Majestics!!


DAMN!!! at $20 per car that's over 40 thousand dollars, good job Majestics. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

Big Time said:


> DAMN!!! at $20 per car that's over 40 thousand dollars, good job Majestics. :thumbsup:


SHIT HOMIE, IT WENT TO THE PARK, PERMITS, SECURITY ETC. PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE THE BEHIND THE SCENE SHIT THAT GO ON. PEOPLE THINK THE THE "M" IS MAKING ALL THIS MONEY. SHIT WE BREAK EVEN HOMIE. THANKS TO D-MAC,TERRY, TWINN TO GO THROUGH ALL OF THE POLITICS TO GET IT DONE. THERE IS ALLOT OF UPFRONT MONEY THAT PEOPLE DON'T SEE TO MAKE THE FIRST HAPPEN. NO MATTER WHERE WE HOLD THE PICNIC. IT ALMOST TAKES A YEAR OF PLANNING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al

six 2 said:


> SHIT HOMIE, IT WENT TO THE PARK, PERMITS, SECURITY ETC. PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE THE BEHIND THE SCENE SHIT THAT GO ON. PEOPLE THINK THE THE "M" IS MAKING ALL THIS MONEY. SHIT WE BREAK EVEN HOMIE. THANKS TO D-MAC,TERRY, TWINN TO GO THROUGH ALL OF THE POLITICS TO GET IT DONE. THERE IS ALLOT OF UPFRONT MONEY THAT PEOPLE DON'T SEE TO MAKE THE FIRST HAPPEN. NO MATTER WHERE WE HOLD THE PICNIC. IT ALMOST TAKES A YEAR OF PLANNING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Most don't relize what it takes to put on big shows...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

STRAY 52 said:


> by far the best show of the year and they call it a picnic! the entrance was fast and smooth. the police was cool didn't harass us about our red solo cups or cruising with our loud music. best 20 bucks I've spent in awhile


thanx 4 thee ride up that pinchi Hill.....lol
:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY M

THATS HOW MANIACOS AL 100 DO IT :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah

six 2 said:


> SHIT HOMIE, IT WENT TO THE PARK, PERMITS, SECURITY ETC. PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE THE BEHIND THE SCENE SHIT THAT GO ON. PEOPLE THINK THE THE "M" IS MAKING ALL THIS MONEY. SHIT0WE BREAK EVEN HOMIE. THANKS TO D-MAC,TERRY, TWINN TO GO THROUGH ALL OF THE POLITICS TO GET IT DONE. THERE IS .ALLOT OF UPFRONT MONEY THAT PEOPLE DON'T SEE TO MAKE THE FIRST HAPPEN. NO MATTER WHERE WE HOLD THE PICNIC. IT ALMOST TAKES A YEAR OF PLANNING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


Well thank you for making it happen this was my first time going and it was off the hook. Plan on coming back next year all the dope ass cars made my 24hour road trip worth it got back to the bay at 4a.m. Thank you to smiley and ebay for the food and drinks. Had a great time


----------



## 64sled

Big up's to the BIG M, Me and the Family had a great time.

No drama and can't wait to see how your gonna top this one Next year


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

six 2 said:


> SHIT HOMIE, IT WENT TO THE PARK, PERMITS, SECURITY ETC. PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE THE BEHIND THE SCENE SHIT THAT GO ON. PEOPLE THINK THE THE "M" IS MAKING ALL THIS MONEY. SHIT WE BREAK EVEN HOMIE. THANKS TO D-MAC,TERRY, TWINN TO GO THROUGH ALL OF THE POLITICS TO GET IT DONE. THERE IS ALLOT OF UPFRONT MONEY THAT PEOPLE DON'T SEE TO MAKE THE FIRST HAPPEN. NO MATTER WHERE WE HOLD THE PICNIC. IT ALMOST TAKES A YEAR OF PLANNING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


Very true and much respect......looks like year after year there's more in attendence.....


----------



## ~JALISCO~

six 2 said:


> SHIT HOMIE, IT WENT TO THE PARK, PERMITS, SECURITY ETC. PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE THE BEHIND THE SCENE SHIT THAT GO ON. PEOPLE THINK THE THE "M" IS MAKING ALL THIS MONEY. SHIT WE BREAK EVEN HOMIE. THANKS TO D-MAC,TERRY, TWINN TO GO THROUGH ALL OF THE POLITICS TO GET IT DONE. THERE IS ALLOT OF UPFRONT MONEY THAT PEOPLE DON'T SEE TO MAKE THE FIRST HAPPEN. NO MATTER WHERE WE HOLD THE PICNIC. IT ALMOST TAKES A YEAR OF PLANNING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


real talk!
hope nxt year im able to haul my rider down there


----------



## six 2

65chevyridah said:


> Well thank you for making it happen this was my first time going and it was off the hook. Plan on coming back next year all the dope ass cars made my 24hour road trip worth it got back to the bay at 4a.m. Thank you to smiley and ebay for the food and drinks. Had a great time


:thumbsup: BIG UPS TO SMILEY AND THE L.A. CHAPTER EVEN THOUGH YO ASS LEFT EARLY AND I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO HOLLA AT YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## six 2

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Very true and much respect......looks like year after year there's more in attendence.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

BIG UPS TO THE "M" FOR PUTTIN IT DOWN ON THE 1ST. I'M VERY PROUD TO BE A MEMBER. AND THANKS TO THE COMPTON CHAPTER FOR BEING SO PATIENT WITH ME TO GET MY RAG FINISHED. I WILL BE BUSTIN IT OUT MID FEB. OR SOONER. GETTIN CLOSE HOMIES. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big nene 1

We want rto thank each and everyone that attended our picnic.....we had people from NORTH TO SOUTH, East to west and not including people from other counties


----------



## six 2




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

six 2 said:


> :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO SMILEY AND THE L.A. CHAPTER EVEN THOUGH YO ASS LEFT EARLY AND I DIDN'T GET A CHANCE TO HOLLA AT YOU. :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:thumbsup:ANYTIME


65chevyridah said:


> Well thank you for making it happen this was my first time going and it was off the hook. Plan on coming back next year all the dope ass cars made my 24hour road trip worth it got back to the bay at 4a.m. Thank you to smiley and ebay for the food and drinks. Had a great time


----------



## six 2

six 2 said:


>


THE RAGS WAS DEEP


----------



## six 2

There are currently 30 users browsing this thread. (9 members and 21 guests)

six 2
1 SICK 87
knightowl480
909vert63
Big nene 1
blackcherry 84
allout
o1o9o6o3impala
1983 lincoln


----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## six 2




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RO68RAG

NICE PICS RAZA....THANKS!


----------



## ESEROB

:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/2qvth00.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## BIG GIZMOE

six 2 said:


>


DAMN THIS IS MY OLD 66 CAPRICE


----------



## ROBLEDO

six 2 said:


> SHIT HOMIE, IT WENT TO THE PARK, PERMITS, SECURITY ETC. PEOPLE DON'T REALIZE THE BEHIND THE SCENE SHIT THAT GO ON. PEOPLE THINK THE THE "M" IS MAKING ALL THIS MONEY. SHIT WE BREAK EVEN HOMIE. THANKS TO D-MAC,TERRY, TWINN TO GO THROUGH ALL OF THE POLITICS TO GET IT DONE. THERE IS ALLOT OF UPFRONT MONEY THAT PEOPLE DON'T SEE TO MAKE THE FIRST HAPPEN. NO MATTER WHERE WE HOLD THE PICNIC. IT ALMOST TAKES A YEAR OF PLANNING TO MAKE IT HAPPEN. :thumbsup:


real talk.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Hope you enjoy the pictures thats all I took.


----------



## MadMethodDesigns

http://<img src= Santana CC 66 MMD by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr>


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Hope you enjoy the pictures thats all I took.


:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ROBLEDO said:


> real talk.


THAT'S $20 A CAR LOAD. NOT $20 OR $30 A HEAD. SO IF YOU HAD 40 MUTHA FUCKAS IN A CAR IT IS STILL $20. :biggrin:


----------



## porkys1965impalass

AUTOHOLICS 2012


----------



## nobueno

More on http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## Barba




----------



## rag61

Amazing show!!! Premier doing there thang!


----------



## ROBLEDO

six 2 said:


> THAT'S $20 A CAR LOAD. NOT $20 OR $30 A HEAD. SO IF YOU HAD 40 MUTHA FUCKAS IN A CAR IT IS STILL $20. :biggrin:


either way it was worth the $20.


----------



## andyodukes66

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Hope you enjoy the pictures thats all I took.



*Beautiful ass pics homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## ROBLEDO

rag61 said:


> Amazing show!!! Premier doing there thang!


----------



## six 2

ROBLEDO said:


>


IS THAT BIG NUTS AND SMILEY?:biggrin:


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## six 2




----------



## mrJunebug1962

There is no better way to spend the first day of the new year than to be lowridin at SantaFe Dam for the Majestics New Years Picnic.. Delegation Los Angeles had a good time...


----------



## six 2

mrJunebug1962 said:


> There is no better way to spend the first day of the new year than to be lowridin at SantaFe Dam for the Majestics New Years Picnic.. Delegation Los Angeles had a good time...


THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIES. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR WITH THEM BAD ASS RIDES.:thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone

bigtroubles1 said:


> LOL NA.. SHE HAS FRIENDS THO


Well wassup then, hahaha


----------



## six 2

chtrone said:


> Well wassup then, hahaha


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Skim said:


> :thumbsup:


I saw your bad Ass 4 bro . Unfortunately we didn't meet so I can introduce myself .

It was great meeting Smiley again and Ebay I'm glad he didn't sock me ( Haha). But I do appreciate the hospitality da food,drinks were great ,like I told u guys just getting out of car and walking for 5 minutes it made da 7 hour trip worth it.

Thanks guys


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

:h5::thumbsup:


BIGTITO64 said:


> I saw your bad Ass 4 bro . Unfortunately we didn't meet so I can introduce myself .
> 
> It was great meeting Smiley again and Ebay I'm glad he didn't sock me ( Haha). But I do appreciate the hospitality da food,drinks were great ,like I told u guys just getting out of car and walking for 5 minutes it made da 7 hour trip worth it.
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## big head

AND NEXT YEAR LEAVE THAT CRAZY ASS SANDRAIL AT HOME!!


----------



## six 2

big head said:


> AND NEXT YEAR LEAVE THAT CRAZY ASS SANDRAIL AT HOME!!


:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

big head said:


> AND NEXT YEAR LEAVE THAT CRAZY ASS SANDRAIL AT HOME!!


and where were u at potna


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Barba

ROBLEDO said:


>


THANKS FOR THE PIC , DOGGY


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5::thumbsup:



_SUP HOMIE !! ME AND THE CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME !! ANOTHER GREAT TURN OUT DOGG !! TTT MAJESTICS!!!!!_


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> _SUP HOMIE !! ME AND THE CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME !! ANOTHER GREAT TURN OUT DOGG !! TTT MAJESTICS!!!!!_


SUPP DOG GLAD YOU GUYS HAD FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

STRAY 52 said:


> by far the best show of the year and they call it a picnic! the entrance was fast and smooth. the police was cool didn't harass us about our red solo cups or cruising with our loud music. best 20 bucks I've spent in awhile


 i agree,with all the clean rides n ladies walkin around i think the cops enjoy the day as much as we did, best event of the whole year i look forward to eavery 1rst of the year


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## locorider

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Hope you enjoy the pictures thats all I took.


Thanks for the pics, Excellent quality


----------



## crenshaw magraw

porkys1965impalass said:


> AUTOHOLICS 2012


 you guys got soem clean rides i admire that old skool flava


----------



## crenshaw magraw

big head said:


> AND NEXT YEAR LEAVE THAT CRAZY ASS SANDRAIL AT HOME!!


 lol nothing wrong bringin a sand rail, but burning out n throwing a shit load of sand on ones car ,now thats a different story.


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


bad ass 61 right there!! Anyone know whos ride this is??


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL GOT A QUESTION?? CAN SOME ONE ANSWER IT;;!#1 I GOT CHARGED 30 BUCK AT DA GATE DID ANY ONE ELSE WITH A TRAILER GET CHARGED DA SAME# 2 NO ONE AT DA HOP DID MORE INCHES THEN THE ELCO,,,SO WHY ::: DID I GET JUST $100.00 BUCKS;;;;;;;;JUST WANTED TO NO, NOT TRYING TO COMPLAIN,,, BUT THIS IS REAL TALK OK,,BIG AL SAID IT,,


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## 48221

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL GOT A QUESTION?? CAN SOME ONE ANSWER IT;;!#1 I GOT CHARGED 30 BUCK AT DA GATE DID ANY ONE ELSE WITH A TRAILER GET CHARGED DA SAME# 2 NO ONE AT DA HOP DID MORE INCHES THEN THE ELCO,,,SO WHY ::: DID I GET JUST $100.00 BUCKS;;;;;;;;JUST WANTED TO NO, NOT TRYING TO COMPLAIN,,, BUT THIS IS REAL TALK OK,,BIG AL SAID IT,,



You were charged the SAME as everyone else.

But you made 70, WINNING!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

EBAY said:


> You were charged the SAME as everyone else.
> 
> But you made 70, WINNING!


ebay said it


----------



## DIPN714

HOW DID I MAKE 70 WINNING FOOL IT COST ME $50 TO ENTER DA HOP, SPEAK WHAT U NO FOOL


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> BIG AL GOT A QUESTION?? CAN SOME ONE ANSWER IT;;!#1 I GOT CHARGED 30 BUCK AT DA GATE DID ANY ONE ELSE WITH A TRAILER GET CHARGED DA SAME# 2 NO ONE AT DA HOP DID MORE INCHES THEN THE ELCO,,,SO WHY ::: DID I GET JUST $100.00 BUCKS;;;;;;;;JUST WANTED TO NO, NOT TRYING TO COMPLAIN,,, BUT THIS IS REAL TALK OK,,BIG AL SAID IT,,


something was better than nothing, you were the only radical


----------



## ESEROB

lowlifehydraulics said:


> something was better than nothing, you were the only radical


----------



## ESEROB

DREAM ON said:


>


:thumbsup: NIC PIC DAWG


----------



## Richiecool69elka

Great Pics.Lots of Firme Ranflas...


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE

:thumbsup:TOGETHER HAD A BLAST!! :boink:


----------



## DIPN714

EBAY said:


> Then you made 50...........ok fool


do ur math'''30 plus 50 equals;;;;;;;;and $100.00 for gas


----------



## 48221

DIPN714 said:


> do ur math'''30 plus 50 equals;;;;;;;;and $100.00 for gas


:roflmao:

Just take it like a man:rimshot:


----------



## 619lowrider

DIPN714 said:


> do ur math'''30 plus 50 equals;;;;;;;;and $100.00 for gas


damn you are on red numbers Al :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: LOL


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

after hop


----------



## mrJunebug1962

six 2 said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIES. SEE YOU NEXT YEAR WITH THEM BAD ASS RIDES.:thumbsup:


You can count us in already!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

six 2 said:


> IS THAT BIG NUTS AND SMILEY?:biggrin:


 :yes:


----------



## ROBLEDO

BIGTITO64 said:


> I saw your bad Ass 4 bro . Unfortunately we didn't meet so I can introduce myself .
> 
> It was great meeting Smiley again and *Ebay I'm glad he didn't sock me ( Haha)*. But I do appreciate the hospitality da food,drinks were great ,like I told u guys just getting out of car and walking for 5 minutes it made da 7 hour trip worth it.
> 
> Thanks guys


did you know? Ebay wears ankle weights when its windy out? its to keep him from blowing away in the wind. :rimshot:


----------



## rolldawg213

this is the place to start off the year ,we had a good time with our families,we'll be there next year:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Barba said:


> THANKS FOR THE PIC , DOGGY


:thumbsup:


----------



## 78mc

AFFILIATED MONTE said:


> bad ass 61 right there!! Anyone know whos ride this is??


My club brother- Barba(El Amo)


----------



## 48221

ROBLEDO said:


> did you know? Ebay wears ankle weights when its windy out? its to keep him from blowing away in the wind. :rimshot:


I also carry tent stakes just in case.:rimshot:


----------



## MUFASA

ROBLEDO said:


> did you know? Ebay wears ankle weights when its windy out? its to keep him from blowing away in the wind. :rimshot:



LMFAO !! U shoulda heard my drunk homie...he told him I know u aint from around here cuz there aint know white boyz w blue eyes in compton !! :rimshot:


----------



## 48221

MUFASA said:


> LMFAO !! U shoulda heard my drunk homie...he told him I know u aint from around here cuz there aint know white boyz w blue eyes in compton !! :rimshot:


:roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO

EBAY said:


> I also carry tent stakes just in case.:rimshot:


that would explain the bell bottoms. :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## ROBLEDO

MUFASA said:


> LMFAO !! U shoulda heard my drunk homie...he told him I know u aint from around here cuz there aint know white boyz w blue eyes in compton !! :rimshot:


:roflmao:


funny as that may sound....my wife is from compton and every year they have a compton high reunion where all classes from all decades are invited. the classes from the 50's are all white.


----------



## 48221

ROBLEDO said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> funny as that may sound....my wife is from compton and every year they have a compton high reunion where all classes from all decades are invited. the classes from the 50's are all white.



:werd:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Good day, good people, and good food. thanks to everyone that stopped by my booth to see me and Danny De La Paz.


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:drama:


----------



## BIGDMACK

I JUST WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RYDERS, THE VENDORS THE SANTA FE DAM STAFF, AND TO ALL MY LOCAL MAJESTICS BROTHERS, THE CANADA CHAPTER,BIG SKIM FROM NORTH TEXAS,CHRIS AND HIS FAMILY FROM DALLAS FORT WORTH, IMPALA TONE, MY ARIZONA BROTHERS GLENDALE, AVONDALE, PHOENIX THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT, ONE LOVE FROM THE COMPTON CHAPTER AND SEE YOU NEXT YEAR THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

No problem. Thank You!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

Y DIDN'T ANY OF LOW LIFES CARS TOUCH BUMPER ? JUST CURIOUS ? WAT SET UPS R THEY RUNNING


----------



## ESEROB




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Kool vid.


----------



## bigtroubles1

CHITOWN LOS said:


> With all respect bro, thats a gorgous lady


Thanks G .


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HANDS DOWN THE MOTHER OF PICNICS THANKS BIG M WE HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS WELL WORTH THE MONEY NO OTHER PLACE WERE YOU CAN HANG OUT WITH YOUR CLUB AND MANY OTHERS AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL THEM RIDES AND HOMIES !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> HANDS DOWN THE MOTHER OF PICNICS THANKS BIG M WE HAD A GOOD TIME LIKE ALWAYS WELL WORTH THE MONEY NO OTHER PLACE WERE YOU CAN HANG OUT WITH YOUR CLUB AND MANY OTHERS AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH ALL THEM RIDES AND HOMIES !!!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

78mc said:


> My club brother- Barba(El Amo)


thanks for the info brother


----------



## ~JALISCO~

ESEROB said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bear

:thumbsup:*again another great picnic, thnx Big M *


----------



## DIPN714

lowlifehydraulics said:


> something was better than nothing, you were the only radical


what did kool-aid give you to pay out to me;;;;i no so confess up


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

DIPN714 said:


> what did kool-aid give you to pay out to me;;;;i no so confess up


$100.00


----------



## DIPN714

six 2 said:


>


raider guy;;;big tim


----------



## DIPN714

ok,,,,,cool;;;low life;;;thanks


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Preview of some of our footage!!


----------



## MUFASA

lowlifehydraulics said:


> something was better than nothing, you were the only radical


THATS JUST WRONG.....I WAS THE ONLY STREET CAR, AND IF I WANTED A CHANCE AT THE $$$$$ I WAS SUPPOSED TO HOP WEIGHTED MODIFIEDS........I WOULDA HOPPED JUST FOR FUN, BUT I WASNT GONNA GIVE 50 BUCKS AWAY JUST TO PUT ON A SHOW AND HAVE NO CHANCE OF WINNING MY $$ BACK.......Y THE SURFBOARD GET TREATED BETTER THAN ME ????


----------



## Barba

AFFILIATED MONTE said:


> bad ass 61 right there!! Anyone know whos ride this is??


im the guilty, one.....:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

DIPN714 said:


> what did kool-aid give you to pay out to me;;;;i no so confess up


U LUCKY U GOT ANYTHING AT ALL !! IF A CLEAN STREET CAR W CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE, CUSTOM PAINT, ETC COULDNT GET NOTHING FOR BEING THE ONLY ONE IN ITS CLASS, U SHOULD BE HAPPY UR ONE OFF MONSTROSITY /CAR/TRUCK/SURFBOARD/MICKEY D's RONALD McDONALD, ETC. GOT PAID AT ALL !!!!!


----------



## gervais_85

^^^mufasa said so lol


----------



## bigtroubles1

MUFASA said:


> U LUCKY U GOT ANYTHING AT ALL !! IF A CLEAN STREET CAR W CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE, CUSTOM PAINT, ETC COULDNT GET NOTHING FOR BEING THE ONLY ONE IN ITS CLASS, U SHOULD BE HAPPY UR ONE OFF MONSTROSITY */CAR/TRUCK/SURFBOARD/MICKEY D's RONALD McDONALD,* ETC. GOT PAID AT ALL !!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1

bigtroubles1 said:


> Y DIDN'T ANY OF LOW LIFES CARS TOUCH BUMPER ? JUST CURIOUS ? WAT SET UPS R THEY RUNNING


???


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

Barba said:


> im the guilty, one.....:biggrin:


lol nice!!


----------



## luizg69

MUFASA said:


> U LUCKY U GOT ANYTHING AT ALL !! IF A CLEAN STREET CAR W CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE, CUSTOM PAINT, ETC COULDNT GET NOTHING FOR BEING THE ONLY ONE IN ITS CLASS, U SHOULD BE HAPPY UR ONE OFF MONSTROSITY /CAR/TRUCK/SURFBOARD/MICKEY D's RONALD McDONALD, ETC. GOT PAID AT ALL !!!!!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> THATS JUST WRONG.....I WAS THE ONLY STREET CAR, AND IF I WANTED A CHANCE AT THE $$$$$ I WAS SUPPOSED TO HOP WEIGHTED MODIFIEDS........I WOULDA HOPPED JUST FOR FUN, BUT I WASNT GONNA GIVE 50 BUCKS AWAY JUST TO PUT ON A SHOW AND HAVE NO CHANCE OF WINNING MY $$ BACK.......Y THE SURFBOARD GET TREATED BETTER THAN ME ????


HD & MOUSE TIED IN THAT CATIGORY WITH 44", I BELIEVE YOUR CAR DOES 45", YOU WOULD HAVE ONE BUT YOU DECIDED NOT TO HOP, CANT MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY GEE, YA IF THERE WAS MORE TRUE STREET CARS THERE WOULDNT HAVE BEEN ANY PROBLEM.
BIG AL WENT AND PAID KNOWING HE WAS THE ONLY ONE SO HE GOT SOMETHING.


----------



## MAJESTICS'49

SIMPLE GREEN 52 said:


> _SUP HOMIE !! ME AND THE CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME !! ANOTHER GREAT TURN OUT DOGG !! TTT MAJESTICS!!!!!_


:h5:


----------



## MUFASA

lowlifehydraulics said:


> HD & MOUSE TIED IN THAT CATIGORY WITH 44", I BELIEVE YOUR CAR DOES 45", YOU WOULD HAVE ONE BUT YOU DECIDED NOT TO HOP, CANT MAKE EVERYBODY HAPPY GEE, YA IF THERE WAS MORE TRUE STREET CARS THERE WOULDNT HAVE BEEN ANY PROBLEM.
> BIG AL WENT AND PAID KNOWING HE WAS THE ONLY ONE SO HE GOT SOMETHING.


I hear ya, but he paid knowing he was the only one in that category.....i wasnt given that option. Mine was pay and hop against the next higher class above u.....thats throwing money away in my opinion. Ive hopped plenty of cars w higher lockups and weight on the shaw, o.c., cruisenites, etc...but when money is on the line at a show / picnic w rules.....rules should be fair. I aint mad atcha dogg, just speakn my mind....


----------



## DIPN714

http://youtu.be/0kiaG1wDovo


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## DIPN714

http://youtu.be/0kiaG1wDovo


----------



## DamnGina

Thank you Majestics! great picnic, it was mine & my youngest first time out there we had a great time!


----------



## lowlifehydraulics

MUFASA said:


> I hear ya, but he paid knowing he was the only one in that category.....i wasnt given that option. Mine was pay and hop against the next higher class above u.....thats throwing money away in my opinion. Ive hopped plenty of cars w higher lockups and weight on the shaw, o.c., cruisenites, etc...but when money is on the line at a show / picnic w rules.....rules should be fair. I aint mad atcha dogg, just speakn my mind....


I feel you, just wanted everybody to have a good time, it aint easy giving a hop with rules to make everybody happy, i was brought up with luxury agianst luxury, chevy against chevy, 8 batterys agianst 8 batteries, ect. but times arent the same.


----------



## flip236

1ST OFF I WANNA SAY WHAT HELL OF A SHOW! BEEN WAITING AWHILE TO SEE A TURN OUT LIKE SUNDAYS.. IM FROM THE 209 NOR CAL AND IT WAS WORTH MY TIME TO GO AND JUST SEE THE CARS AND HANG WITH THE HOMIES FROM THE CLUB. I SEE ALOT OF PEPS COMPLAININ BUT DIDNT THE DJ SAY BEFORE THE HOPE NO COMPLAININ..LOL. LOOK I DONT HOP BUT ALL I DO KNOW IS WE WHEN SOME WE LOSE SOME. FUCK IT.. BUT ANYWAY.. HAD A GREAT TIME CANT WAIT TO SEE THE THE PICS.. MUCH LOVE HOMIES.. LIMITED C.C


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah

<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR>







<BR>


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## six 2

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THE BIG "M" PICNIC IS THE PLACE TO BE HOMIES.


----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## 65chevyridah




----------



## ~JALISCO~

very good pics!


----------



## six 2

IF YOU WERNT THERE? YOU FUCKIN MISSED A BAD ASS SHOW HOMIES. DON'T GET IT TWISTED. :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

six 2 said:


> IF YOU WERNT THERE? YOU FUCKIN MISSED A BAD ASS SHOW HOMIES. DON'T GET IT TWISTED. :twak:


i know third yr in a row i missed it :twak: :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Nice pics


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## chicken hawk

majestics new years hop 2012 







www.madhopperent.com


----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## 64 Manny

~JALISCO~ said:


> very good pics!


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Damn Big Al ain't playin


----------



## 805Alfy

Had a blast bad ass picnic majestics puts it down every year:thumbsup:


----------



## 909vert63

805Alfy said:


> Had a blast bad ass picnic majestics puts it down every year:thumbsup:


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

chicken hawk said:


> majestics new years hop 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.madhopperent.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro

UNIDOS L.A IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## del toro




----------



## beentheredonethat6

looks like lowriders aint the minority WE ARE THE MAJORITY GREAT PIC !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## DIPN714

great job wife-e


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## ~JALISCO~

six 2 said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## topless65

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Damn Big Al ain't playin


----------



## DIPN714

chicken hawk said:


> majestics new years hop 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.madhopperent.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## gervais_85

That thing is disgusting. Maybe next year we can hop frames against frames. No need for the body to be on


----------



## nobueno




----------



## MadMethodDesigns

Santana car club.
 by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr


----------



## MadMethodDesigns

Pachuco car club's Fleetline.
 by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr


----------



## MadMethodDesigns

Premier car club brought out some killer rides.
  by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr


----------



## six 2

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

THANX FOR THE PICS HOMIE,THEY LOOK HELLA TIGHT!!


----------



## JasonJ

Had a great time.... everyone i met was real cool. So many beautiful rides there it was hard to see them all.


----------



## six 2

JasonJ said:


> Had a great time.... everyone i met was real cool. So many beautiful rides there it was hard to see them all.


SHIT HOMIE THAT 64 YOU WAS ROLLIN IN WAS BAD AS FUCK HOMIE. OH, NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE. THIS SIX 2. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

six 2 said:


> SHIT HOMIE THAT 64 YOU WAS ROLLIN IN WAS BAD AS FUCK HOMIE. OH, NICE TO MEET YOU HOMIE. THIS SIX 2. :biggrin:


Thank you! Yea it was nice meeting you homie! I drove 17 hours Monday night, slept for 3 hours, then another 13 hours and got home late Tuesday night! But the picnic was well worth it, i hope i can come back again sometime. If youre on FB add me, www.facebook.com/individualsjasonj


----------



## supercoolguy

man jasonj i knew your car was nice but in person that shit left me speachless! much props!


----------



## Bear

:thumbsup:*I was exhausted from only 2hrs of sleep but was nice 2c you & other fellow 661 Ridaz there*


DamnGina said:


> Thank you Majestics! great picnic, it was mine & my youngest first time out there we had a great time!


----------



## Bear

:drama:


MUFASA said:


> U LUCKY U GOT ANYTHING AT ALL !! IF A CLEAN STREET CAR W CHROME AND GOLD UNDERCARRIAGE, CUSTOM PAINT, ETC COULDNT GET NOTHING FOR BEING THE ONLY ONE IN ITS CLASS, U SHOULD BE HAPPY UR ONE OFF MONSTROSITY /CAR/TRUCK/SURFBOARD/MICKEY D's RONALD McDONALD, ETC. GOT PAID AT ALL !!!!!


----------



## 19PANCHO54

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Pachuco car club's Fleetline.
> by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr
> 
> NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass_rider

I had a good time out there. i was a little confused i didnt know if it was a picnic or a super show. i have never been to a picnic that big yall are doing it. much luv to all the riders that was out there from Cold Blooded Ridaz Omaha Nebraska chapter


----------



## six 2

cutlass_rider said:


> I had a good time out there. i was a little confused i didnt know if it was a picnic or a super show. i have never been to a picnic that big yall are doing it. much luv to all the riders that was out there from Cold Blooded Ridaz Omaha Nebraska chapter


IT'S A SUPER SHOW AND PICNIC. THANKS FOR COMING HOMIE. NEXT YEAR BIGGER AND BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba

WHO EVER DID NOT MAKE THIS EVENT......WELL YOU MISSED OUT! THIS WAS OFF THE HOOK! THERE IS NO PIC NIC LIKE THIS ONE IN THE WORLD..(AND IM NOT EXAGERATING) ....PREMIER HAD A GREAT TIME SUPPORTING THE BIG M! THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY!!!! YOU MIGHT AS WELL HAVE A BOAT SHOW...THE LAKE WAS THE ONLY REAL ESTATE THAT WASNT PACKED!...LOL....


----------



## 78mc

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Premier car club brought out some killer rides.
> by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

Barba said:


> WHO EVER DID NOT MAKE THIS EVENT......WELL YOU MISSED OUT! THIS WAS OFF THE HOOK! THERE IS NO PIC NIC LIKE THIS ONE IN THE WORLD..(AND IM NOT EXAGERATING) ....PREMIER HAD A GREAT TIME SUPPORTING THE BIG M! THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY!!!! YOU MIGHT AS WELL HAVE A BOAT SHOW...THE LAKE WAS THE ONLY REAL ESTATE THAT WASNT PACKED!...LOL....


thx pops


----------



## chicken hawk




----------



## chicken hawk

majestics picnic 2012 
complete hop all cars


----------



## BIGTITO64

Also was great meeting people from all da different clubs down there.

Nice meeting Armando from Southside C.C and VMax also some guys from Showtime C.C 
Kicking it for s bit with Rick from Low Life


----------



## wally dogg

Barba said:


> WHO EVER DID NOT MAKE THIS EVENT......WELL YOU MISSED OUT! THIS WAS OFF THE HOOK! THERE IS NO PIC NIC LIKE THIS ONE IN THE WORLD..(AND IM NOT EXAGERATING) ....PREMIER HAD A GREAT TIME SUPPORTING THE BIG M! THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY!!!! YOU MIGHT AS WELL HAVE A BOAT SHOW...THE LAKE WAS THE ONLY REAL ESTATE THAT WASNT PACKED!...LOL....


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TTT !


----------



## Invisionz Magazine

*Majestics New Years Picnic 1.1.12*

































































*200+* more photos on www.facebook.com/invisionz


----------



## six 2

Barba said:


> WHO EVER DID NOT MAKE THIS EVENT......WELL YOU MISSED OUT! THIS WAS OFF THE HOOK! THERE IS NO PIC NIC LIKE THIS ONE IN THE WORLD..(AND IM NOT EXAGERATING) ....PREMIER HAD A GREAT TIME SUPPORTING THE BIG M! THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY!!!! YOU MIGHT AS WELL HAVE A BOAT SHOW...THE LAKE WAS THE ONLY REAL ESTATE THAT WASNT PACKED!...LOL....


SHHHHHHHH :shh: DON'T SAY THAT TO LOUD HOMIE TWINN HAS A CUSTOM PAINTED BOAT COMMING OUT NEXT YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## KANOinU

:thumbsup:


Invisionz Magazine said:


> View attachment 416939
> 
> 
> View attachment 416941
> View attachment 416942
> View attachment 416943
> View attachment 416944
> View attachment 416945
> View attachment 416946
> View attachment 416947
> View attachment 416948
> View attachment 416949
> 
> 
> *200+* more photos on www.facebook.com/invisionz


----------



## rolldawg213




----------



## Eddie-Money

Invisionz Magazine said:


> View attachment 416939
> 
> 
> View attachment 416941
> View attachment 416942
> View attachment 416943
> View attachment 416944
> View attachment 416945
> View attachment 416946
> View attachment 416947
> View attachment 416948
> View attachment 416949
> 
> 
> *200+* more photos on www.facebook.com/invisionz


*GREAT PICS THANKS FOR POSTING THEM UP.*


----------



## Invisionz Magazine

http://www.facebook.com/invisionz​

KANOinU & Eddie-Money...no problem thank you for enjoying them; i had a blast @ the picnic!


----------



## 510rag64ss

Invisionz Magazine said:


> View attachment 416939
> 
> 
> View attachment 416941
> View attachment 416942
> View attachment 416943
> View attachment 416944
> View attachment 416945
> View attachment 416946
> View attachment 416947
> View attachment 416948
> View attachment 416949
> 
> 
> *200+* more photos on www.facebook.com/invisionz


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

I need more pics of that towncar vert!! Dammmmnnn!


----------



## Barba

ROBLEDO said:


>


THANKS DAWG FOR THE PIC.......:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

Barba said:


> THANKS DAWG FOR THE PIC.......:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR

:cheesy:


rolldawg213 said:


>


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

TTT !!


----------



## premier66

MadMethodDesigns said:


> Premier car club brought out some killer rides.
> by Mad Method Designs, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TERRY.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs

Hands down the BEST picnic of the year.. Wow what a way to start off the new year!

Good Job Big M!


----------



## .TERRY.

Donny Biggs said:


> Hands down the BEST picnic of the year.. Wow what a way to start off the new year!
> 
> Good Job Big M!


:thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## munozfamily

TTT


----------



## six 2

Donny Biggs said:


> Hands down the BEST picnic of the year.. Wow what a way to start off the new year!
> 
> Good Job Big M!


YOU KNOW IT HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## JDIZZLE




----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB

FOOTAGE FROM SANTA FE DAM NEW YEARS DAY 2012


----------



## L.A.TIMES.CAR.CLUB

FOOTAGE FROM SANTA FE DAM NEW YEARS DAY 2012


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO

Great picnic can't wait for next year.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## BIG GIZMOE

STiLL RAPPiN32 said:


>


FREEWAY STATUS.....LA CHAPTER BIG "M"


----------



## bigtroubles1

lowlifehydraulics said:


> WHY DONT YOU ASK THE OWNERS OF THE CARS, BIG MOUSE, BIG JONNY, HIGH CLASS CC. OR JUST PULL THE PRINCE MOBILE UP.


lol well one of they cars caught on fire and purp is getting chromed , thats my excuse


----------



## BIGTITO64

T T T


----------



## BIGTITO64

T T T


----------



## King of the Burbz

ESEROB said:


>


nice vid.whats the name of that jam homie?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_We got special pic's of the "Majestics New Year's Picnic" on our "Event" page!_ :thumbsup:

Here's your Link:
http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/Lowriderstylecarclub.html

_Here are just a few..... 





































Great job!!!!:thumbsup:_
_
_


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Invisionz Magazine

@Lowrider Style CC; I appreciate you adding my photos to your website thank you! 

for more photos covering "*Majestics 1.1.12 Picnic*" visit *Invisionz Magazine* on facebook & dont forget to click the "*Like*" button before you leave the page. http://www.facebook.com/invisionz


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

HOp and Picnic footage will be on this when it hits the streets!!


----------



## BIGTITO64

TTT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## six 2

TTMFT


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714

YES SIR


----------



## homie

definetly riding down to this one as usualuffin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride




----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL WILL B IN DA HOUSE;;;WATCH OUT HOPPERS;;NEW LOCK UP;;;


----------



## six 2

ttt


----------



## strictly ricc

Strictly Ridin in tha House......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Rich

ttt


----------



## JUST2C

$80 bucks $95 shiped presito hi


----------



## CJAY

TTT


----------



## 66wita6

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## classic53

66wita6 said:


> TTMFT:nicoderm:


cant wait to kick


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj now booking shows for 2013. Pm or call me at 323.557.2854 Mike.


TTT


----------



## wally dogg




----------



## visionquest23

ttt


----------



## JUST2C

JUST2C said:


> View attachment 583569
> $80 bucks $95 shiped presito hi


ttt


----------

